#    ?
,     30         ,          , ,       :Big Grin: .       ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

.  .

----------

> .  .


+1

----------


## .

.    :         .      ,          -     .

----------

> +1


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

** ,            .         ...

----------


## 1977

> .


?  :Wow:          -  ?  :Wow:    , -,    ,  ,   ,  !!!  :Wink: 
 , ** ,       ,      - " ,   !"  ,       -   ! 



> ,


      ?

----------


## .

1977,              .      ""   - .

----------

** ,    -  . :Smilie:

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> -





> 


-!   ,    ,    " "?    ,      -    ?  :Wink:  ,  ,     -    !!!  :Wink:

----------

-  ! ()  :yes:        -    ?  - ? , .

----------


## 1977

> 


  ,      ?  ?  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ,      ?  ?


-,     :
 ,       ..., ...    "        ..."  -!   - ! ...     :Wow:  
,  ,    ,           -   ,         -   ?   -    :Big Grin:

----------

> 


        "",

----------

> "",


        ?))              )

----------

,     ,   "?"    :Smilie: 

?    -
 :Smilie:

----------

> ,     ,   "?"   
> 
> ?    -


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> )


-,    ! ( ,  !).
-,   ,    ,  ,        - ! 
 -, : 
"  .  - ,  .   .     :
-  ,        !
        .   ,     ..  ..
   .        .     :
-   -  !!!!"
- !!!  :Wink:

----------

> -,    ! ( ,  !).
> -,   ,    ,  ,        - ! 
>  -, : 
> "  .  - ,  .   .     :
> -  ,        !
>         .   ,     ..  ..
>    .        .     :
> -   -  !!!!"
> - !!!


 :Big Grin:

----------

:         ))

----------

> 





      ,    -     :Smilie:

----------

> :         ))


  :Smilie:

----------

> 


   ,        ))

----------

> ,        ))


    "?"
  ,   
   -    ,     :Smilie: 

     ,   , ,   ..     

    , 
     -? " "? " "? " "?
,  " "    ,

----------


## YUM

> ...
>     , 
>      -? " "? " "? " "?
> ,  " "    ,


, , ...



> ,


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> , , ...


  ,       ,  " ", " ",       ,          :Smilie:

----------

> ,       ,  " ", " ",       ,


              " "                                         -            ,       : ",  ))   )    :Big Grin:

----------

> ",  ))   )


 ,       ,    " !" :Big Grin:

----------

,     :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

-    - ,         .  ,      ,       .       72  .           .
:        95   (      ).   .
  -      -     ( , ,    - ,          33 , ,....,  ,    :Stick Out Tongue: ).

----------

> -    - ,         .  ,      ,       .       72  .           .
> :        95   (      ).   .
>   -      -     ( , ,    - ,          33 , ,....,  ,   ).


      )))                   .          )) :Stick Out Tongue: ,

----------


## echinaceabel

> ))


       ?



> 


 ,  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?
> 
>  ,


  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


 
       -  

      ,        :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


  - .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,


 :yes: ,    - ,     "". :Big Grin:

----------

> ,    - ,     "".


 ))     )

----------

> - .


     ,  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,       ,    " !"


 :Big Grin:      !

----------


## echinaceabel

> !


? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,


  :Big Grin:

----------

> -






 :Smilie:

----------

> ?


         ! :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 !     . :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> !


  ! :Big Grin:

----------

> 


?  :Smilie: 

,     :Smilie:

----------

> !


  , ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,       ,  " ", " ",       ,


  "  ":  -  ,    "".       ....  ...  :Big Grin: 

. ,    "" ,    ..     ,  "  ",        ,  ""      ... :Embarrassment:    ,     ""   ... :Redface:

----------

> ? 
> 
> ,


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> 


 ()      :Wow:

----------

> "  ":  -  ,    "".       ....  ... 
> 
> . ,    "" ,    ..     ,  "  ",        ,  ""      ...   ,     ""   ...


          ))        :Wink:

----------

> 


   ))

----------

> ()


  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ))


 - ,     !  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## echinaceabel

> , ,


 -.  -  ,    .   , .   -  -  .       
   .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


  -     - "".

----------

> ?))


  :Smile: 




> )


 -    :Biggrin: 
,          ? :Wink:

----------

> -.  -  ,    .   , .   -  -  .       
>    ....


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> -.  -  ,    .   , .   -  -  .       
>    ....


, , !   ,      .
   ,     ?  :Wink:

----------

> 


  ,      )))

----------


## YUM

> -     - "".


    . . . 
   ,    .    ,  ,       ... :Frown:

----------

> ()


  :Big Grin:

----------

> ...


 -     :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> 


,        .  -  !  ,   !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,      )))


  )))

----------


## YUM

> -


 . ....  :Wow: 
   ...... :Stick Out Tongue:  
  .        ...

----------

> ,        .  -  !  ,   !


  :Big Grin:

----------

> -     - "".


     )))

----------

> . .... 
>    ...... 
>   .        ...


  :Smilie: 
   ,   - ))

----------

> ,   - ))


    )

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:      ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> )


     ,

----------


## YUM

> 


"" ! 
. ,   ,          ? 
  .     .. ,   ... :Big Grin:

----------

> ?


,       :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> )


  -   ?     -  . :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 :Big Grin:   -  ().

----------


## YUM

> ?


 :yes: 

 ...        ... " "
(     !)

----------

> -   ?     -  .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

,   ,     ...

----------

> 


     ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


      ? :Wow:

----------

> 


    ? )))

----------

> ? )))


  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   ,     ...


 ?    .   30.     ,   :yes:

----------

> ?


   )

----------

> 


 )    ))

----------

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


? ?

----------

> )    ))


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


  ! :Big Grin:

----------

> ? ?

----------

> 


            ? :Wow:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


 .
       ,   .    : " ... (   ,        )...    ,  ,   ."     ,   ,   : "   ?"  : "   ?" : " ,  ." : "     " (   )
 ,           ,    ?
     ,               .       -      ?

----------

> .
>        ,   .    : " ... (   ,        )...    ,  ,   ."     ,   ,   : "   ?"  : "   ?" : " ,  ." : "     " (   )
>  ,           ,    ?
>      ,               .       -      ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


?  - !

----------

> ?  - !


  :yes:

----------

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


.  ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 -  ?     . :Big Grin:

----------

[QUOTE=echinaceabel;53853556] -  ?     . :Big Grin: [/QUOT

    !

----------

> .  ?


  :Wow:

----------

> ?  - !


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


.      ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


 ? )))

----------

> .      ?


  :Big Grin:

----------

> ? )))


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


!  :Biggrin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> !


      ? :Big Grin:

----------

> !


   ))

----------

> ?


  :Wow:

----------

> ?


   ,     :Mocking:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ))


?   -    ... :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,


!     ,       . :Big Grin:

----------

> ,


  :Big Grin:

----------

> !     ,       .


!

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


   , -, ... ** :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> !


, ...

----------

> , -, ... **


  :yes:

----------

> , ...


  !

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


    ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> !


! :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


       ?

----------

> ?


  ))       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> **


!   )))

----------


## 1977

> -    ,


 ,     -  **,    -  ,   -     -      __!!!  :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

> !!!


 - . :Wow:

----------

> - .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> - .


 :yes: 




> 


 ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


         . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> 


 ...     !!!    -     -   ...      !!!   !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

???      :Wow:  :Dezl:  :Biggrin:

----------


## 1977

> ???


     !!!   ,     !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 ,     ? :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> ?


  ?  !!!       !!!  :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 ? :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> ?


 -   !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

.......   :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> .......


    ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> .......


 !!!  ... ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> !!!  ... ...


  :Dezl:  :Help!:  :Rotate:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

!!!  :Wink:  ,    !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## -

> !!!  ,    !!!


 :Shok:   ... :Girl Impossible:  :Lol:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,    !!!


! :Big Grin:

----------

> 


 -?
  ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


!        ,         .     () :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> ,


  ? ?  :Wink:

----------


## -

:EEK!:   ...

   ? :Lupa:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


 .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


* * - - . ! :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> * * - - . !


   ? :quest:  :yes sir: 

 :Big Grin:

----------

*-*,    -

----------


## -

> *-*,    -


? :Lupa:

----------


## 1977

> 


 ?  :Wow:

----------


## -

> ?


  :Rofl:

----------


## 1977

> 


,    !!!  -  !!!  :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


 . :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


 ,  ?  :Wow:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> ,    !!!  -  !!!


   ? :Biggrin:

----------


## -

> 


    ... :Embarrassment:  :Lol:

----------

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,  ?


..   ,     ,     ?

----------

> ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> 


  :No:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,     ?


  -  . :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> 


  :Rofl:

----------


## 1977

> 


  !!! , !!! , -  30   !!!  :Wink:   ,   !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


,    ?  -     ? :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


,   ! ()   -  ?

----------


## 1977

> ..   ,     ,     ?


?  :Wow:     !!!   -  !!!  :Wink:

----------


## -

> ,   ! ()   -  ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


  ,      **  - ...

----------

> ?    !!!


,   ?



> -  !!!


!    "    " :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> -  ?


 !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,


    !

----------


## 1977

> 


..    ...   !!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> ,   ?


!!!

----------


## echinaceabel

> !


 ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> ,      **  - ...


  ???       :Wow:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> !


      !!!  :Wink:   ...   ...  - !!! "  !!!" ()  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ..    ...   !!!


      -   :Big Grin: 



> !!!


   -?

----------

*-*,  ?

----------


## 1977

> 


!!!  !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


        . :Redface:

----------


## 1977

> -?


?

----------


## 1977

> 


   !!!     !!!  :Smilie:  ,    ?  :Wow:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> .


 :Embarrassment:

----------


## echinaceabel

(,   ).
    ,


  :
, , ,
   ?
     .
   .
   ?
 , , 
,  .
 ?    .
    ,
    .
  .
  .
, .  !
, .    
   .
 , .  
.  , !
   ,
    .
  ?
    .

  , -
, ,   ,
 .
 .   .
 , .
  .    !..
,  -  ?
,   ,
,   ,
:   .
 -  ... ()

----------


## 1977

. -   ,     ... !!!

----------

. 
,   ,      

-   , -   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> -   ?


   ,   . :Big Grin:

----------

> . -   ,     ... !!!


       ,   : , ,  ...

----------


## -

:Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


   !!!  :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


-  -    . ...   .   ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> -  -    . ...   .   !


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## 1977

> -  -    . ...   .   !


    ,  ....  !!!  :Wink:

----------

,    -.  )))

----------


## 1977

*-*,    ,   !!!       !!!   *echinaceabel*!  :Wink:      !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> ,    -.


,  !!!     !!!  !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> *-*,    ,   !!!       !!!   *echinaceabel*!      !!!


    )))

----------

> 


 :Redface:     ?

----------


## 1977

> ?


!!!  :Wink:

----------


## -

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------

> )))


     ?)))

----------


## echinaceabel

> !!!   echinaceabel!      !!!


**       xbox,      ,       (  ),     . :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


,   . :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> ?)))


 :Rofl:

----------


## YUM

,    . 
  . :Wow:

----------

> ?)))


,      :Big Grin: 
,       ,   ,    ,         ..)))))

----------

> ,    .


   ,   



> .


     .   -,   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


!

----------


## YUM

> !


     !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> !


! :Wow:

----------

> 


   ?))

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?))


**    :Big Grin:

----------

> **


           )))

----------


## echinaceabel

> )))


*, * :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> .
>        ,   .    : " ... (   ,        )...    ,  ,   ."     ,   ,   : "   ?"  : "   ?" : " ,  ." : "     " (   )
>  ,           ,    ?
>      ,               .       -      ?


!   -  !!! 
" "!    ,   ? 
,     . , , .  ,   " " ? 
     , .   ? ?  ? , ...
,    ,     ,       "-" ,    ,  . 
      ,           .  ,    ,         ...  .
!  !

----------


## 1977

> 


!!!  :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> ?


         !!!    !!!  :Wow:

----------


## 1977

> 


       !

----------


## -

> ?))


   ? :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> **


...    :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

> ,   ,


  -

----------


## echinaceabel

- , , .  - "  ?". ..    . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

> ,   ,


  -

----------

> !!!    !!!


               )))

----------

> ...


  :yes:

----------


## 1977

** ,     -      -  !!!    "  " -  !!!  :Wink:

----------


## -

> 


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1977

> 


!    !         !!!  :Wink:

----------

> 


  :Biggrin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> !!!


!  ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> 


    !!! *-*, !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> 


 :Girl Dance:

----------


## -

> !!! *-*, !!!


 :Big Grin:  :yes:

----------


## 1977

> !  !


!!!  ,  !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !    !         !!!


        ))

----------


## 1977

> )


     ... ...  :Wink:

----------

> 


  )))

----------

> ... ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> )))


  :Biggrin:

----------


## 1977

> 


       !!!  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:       !!! " !"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


    . Ѩ.
: ,      . :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


    -    ,  !!!  :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> . Ѩ.
> : ,      .


 :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ...
> : ,      .


,     ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,     ?


 :EEK!:  :Cool:

----------


## 1977

׸      ...  ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> 


   ! 
    . 

!!! !!!! 


(     ...)

----------


## 1977

> .


      !?   ?  :Wink:

----------

> ! 
>     . 
> 
> !!! !!!! 
> 
> 
> (     ...)


 :Wow:

----------


## 1977

** ,  ? ,    ...     !       !!!

----------


## echinaceabel

> !       !!!


!     . :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


   !!!    !!!      ,  !!!  :Big Grin:

----------

> ** ,  ? ,    ...     !       !!!


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> 


   !!!      !!!   -  !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------

> !!!      !!!   -  !!!


 )))             :Wow:

----------


## 1977

> 


   !!!      !!!

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


?  ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> 


(  ) ,      ,  ...
    ,       :Wow:

----------


## echinaceabel

> .


,   ! () :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   ! ()


  :Rotate:

----------


## -

...     :Big Grin:

----------

> ...


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ...


  ,      . :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> 


  :Biggrin:

----------


## -

> ,      .


 ...    ...       :Wow:

----------


## YUM

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> 


...   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ..    ..


!     -     . :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ...   ...


   !

----------


## YUM

> !     -     .


  ?

----------


## -

> ?


(((((

----------


## echinaceabel

* -   *  ,     ,   .      ! () :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> * -   *...D


 , ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

!

----------


## YUM

> !


-...,   -  ?
   ? 
   "",  .  -   !       ...     ... :Big Grin: 

,     ... , -!       !    .
,      ...

----------

> (((((


  :Kiss:

----------


## -

> 


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

,    ?

----------


## YUM

> ,    ?


  .. -   . -,     . 
  ... :Big Grin:  , ..   .

----------


## -

> .. -   . -,     . 
>   ... , ..   .


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl: 

  ... :Embarrassment:  :Dance2:

----------


## YUM

> ...


..." " -    .    -  -. 
.. .....

----------


## -

> ..." " -    .    -  -. 
> .. .....


...   ... :Girl Impossible:  :Girl Blush2:

----------

> ,    ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

> ?


 :Big Grin:        ))

----------

> ...   ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> ))


  :Big Grin: 




> 


 ))))))))))))))

----------

> ))))))))))))))


  :Big Grin:

----------

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> 


  ? :Biggrin:

----------

> ?


  :Love:

----------


## -

> 


... :Embarrassment:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 , ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> , ?


  :Redface:

----------


## -

:Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------

> 


            ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> !


  ...    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

,    , ,   . :Big Grin:

----------

> ...


  :Biggrin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


    -    ?  - ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -    ?  - !


       )))      :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> )))


,    ?

----------


## Andyko

,  
, **

----------


## -

> 


 :No:  :No:  :No:      ... :Embarrassment: 

    ... 5    :Biggrin:

----------


## -

> ,  
> , **


  :Girl Cray:  :Rofl:

----------

> 


     ,  -))))

----------


## -

> ,  -))))


  ...  ...    :Biggrin: 



   ...  .. :Lol:

----------

> ...  ...   
> 
> 
> 
>    ...  ..


       )))

----------


## -

> )))


... ... :Lupa:  :Biggrin:

----------

> ... ...


  :Wow:

----------


## 1977

> ,    ?


 ( :Wow: ) ,    .    -   !  ,     !!! 



> ?


         ( *echinaceabel*,  ),   (  minavi),   ,   -       (      ))).      ...  - ---!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------

> () ,    .    -   !  ,     !!! 
> 
>          ( *echinaceabel*,  ),   (  minavi),   ,   -       (      ))).      ...  - ---!!!


        )))       :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

> 


     ?



> ...  - ---!


  -     ...

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## 1977

> ?


 !!!




> -     ...


   !    !  :Stick Out Tongue:           , ,  ,       !    !!!  :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> 


 (     )  :Stick Out Tongue:     !     !!!         !!!  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> (     )     !     !!!         !!!


  :Biggrin:

----------


## mvf

> 


  -   !

----------


## 1977

> 


    )))       ?!  :Wow:             !!! , ,  !!! : Rolleyes:

----------


## 1977

> !


...    !!!  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mvf

> !!!


, ,  ...

----------


## 1977

> ..


    ,  ,   !!!     ""!!!

----------

> )))       ?!             !!! , ,  !!! : Rolleyes:


                  )))

----------

> , ,





> )))


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

** ,    ,         __ !!!      ,   !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> )))


!  ! !     . :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


   ,    ,  ?!  :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> 


  -  ?! ))))))))))))

----------

> -  ?! ))))))))))))


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


    !!!    !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------

> !!!    !!!


  :Wow:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


? ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## 1977

> 


 !     !!!   ... ""  ...  ... ...  :Wink:      ! ... !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !     !!!   ... ""  ...  ... ...      ! ... !!!


  :Biggrin:

----------


## 1977

, ... ...     ...   ...      5-30!  !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:     -     ...    !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> !


,   -  . **

----------


## 1977

> ,   -  . **


      !!!  !!!  :Wink:

----------

> , ... ...     ...   ...      5-30!  !!!     -     ...    !!!


     5.30 )))

----------


## echinaceabel

> !!!


  - ,     ,  ,  ,   -    . :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 5.30 ))


    -   ....

----------

> - ,     ,  ,  ,   -    .


       )

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


....

----------

> -   ....


  :Wow:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


,   ...

----------

> ,   ...


 :Biggrin:

----------

> , ... ...     ...   ...      5-30!  !!!     -     ...    !!!


            5.30      :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

,  (   ) .    (). :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> 


  :Embarrassment:  ::flirt::  :Rofl:

----------


## -

> )))       ?!             !!! , ,  !!! : Rolleyes:


    "" :yes:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ""


  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


. :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> ,   ...


   ,  !!!  :Wink:

----------


## -

!

----------

> !


  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> 


    ? :Lupa:  :Biggrin:

----------


## YUM

> -    ?  - !


,  ?      .   ,   ,   . - ,     .  ...   .
, ,          . ,      -  . ,     ,    , ,    ,     -  ..., ! 
   ,      .    ,            ...  ,   ... :Stick Out Tongue:  




> ..


 , !     !  :Big Grin: 




> 


,    .    ,    !  !   -   .    :Wink:     -         ...  
 :Frown: 



> ?


  !  -   ? 

. :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> ,    .    ,    !  !   -   .       -         ...


    ???? :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ????


 :Wow:  !    ,    ,  ! 
,  -  . 
 ,   ,     ... . 
   . 
  ...          ...
, ,        .    ,        (   !)   ,       "" ( ,   , )  . , ,       (!)   ...
 ,   ,       ,         -    . ,  (       )        ,  .     ,   ""   ! 
, ,   !    ,        " 412"  (!) .....      :Stick Out Tongue: 
,    ,    .

----------


## -

> !    ,    ,  ! 
> ,  -  . 
>  ,   ,     ... . 
>    . 
>   ...          ...
> , ,        .    ,        (   !)   ,       "" ( ,   , )  . , ,       (!)   ...
>  ,   ,       ,         -    . ,  (       )        ,  .     ,   ""   ! 
> , ,   !    ,        " 412"  (!) .....     
> ,    ,    .


 :Embarrassment:  :Wow: 

...,         :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ...,


   .   ? 
   , ...-412 ? :Wow:

----------


## -

> .   ? 
>    , ...-412 ?


 :Wow:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> 


( )
- ,     ...       ...  - ""!  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> ( )
> - ,     ...       ...  - ""!


 ...  ... :Big Grin:  

...  ...   .... - :Clapping:  :Dance2:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## 1977

*YUM*,     ? - !!!  :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

- , ,      , ,    ,       .
: ,    , . :Big Grin:

----------


## -

*echinaceabel*,  )))

 ....  ...     .... :Type:  :Rofl:

----------


## echinaceabel

-  . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> -  .


  :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

-! :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> -!


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,     ? - !!!


   ! 
        .
   ,    .   -   .
,     ,  90    .  - ,  .   ... ""  . ,  , !  :yes:  , -          ...    .   ,      :Big Grin:  (  70 ,   ,  .  -    ...)

-            (     "" ,    -        ),    ...       ,   ,   ,   ,   . ,  .     -  ,    :Big Grin: 
  " "      ,  ,        ,   .   - .    ,       -,     ...
,         ,   ... :Frown:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,   ,   ,   ,  . ,  .


        ? :Wow:

----------

> 


  :Wow:

----------


## -

> ?


  :Scare3:

----------


## -

> 


 :Gentelmen:  :Girl Angel:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------

> 


         )))

----------


## -

> )))


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> 


...   :Big Grin:

----------

> ...


  :Biggrin:

----------


## -

> 


 :Girl In Love:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------

> 


   ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ?


  ..., .
   ...  ...   ,  ,   ? -    ...
  ,    ,       ...      .

----------


## YUM

> )))


 - ,   -  ? :Wink:

----------


## -

> ,


  :Biggrin:

----------

> - ,   -  ?


  ))

----------


## echinaceabel

. :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> .


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> 


    ...      :Big Grin: 




> 


...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ...


      ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ...     
> 
> 
> 
> ...


        )))

----------

> ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> 


 ,      - " ,  ,    "!!!      !!!   - , ... !!!  , !!!  :Cool:

----------

> ,      - " ,  ,    "!!!      !!!   - , ... !!!  , !!! : :


     !

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


      () ? :Wow: 
,    ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> !


  , ...   (), ..  - "   " :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> () ?
> ,    !


  :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> !


  ,     ,  !!!    ...   !    -   !  :Smilie:

----------


## 1977

> 


  !!!  :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


!    ! :Big Grin:  ?

----------

> !!!


  :Lol:

----------


## 1977

> "   "


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------

> 


          )))

----------


## 1977

> 


    "" , ,   !!!  :Wink: 




> 


!     !!!  !  :Wink:

----------

> "" , ,   !!! 
> 
> 
> !     !!!  !


        )))

----------


## 1977

> 


!!!   !!!  :Wink:    , ,       (), ,      ()!

----------


## YUM

> ))


   ...  , . 
 . ,     ,           .
  ,  - , :    -  ,   .    .   , ,   ,   ,     .  -  .

----------

> ...  , . 
>  . ,     ,           .
>   ,  - , :    -  ,   .    .   , ,   ,   ,     .  -  .


 )))

----------


## echinaceabel

,    -        -      "",       - 2   . :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,    -        -      "",       - 2   .


(  ,     ) !!!
   2 + 2 ,   ... ,    . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> !!!


    5+? :Wow:

----------

> 5+?


 :Wow:

----------


## echinaceabel

,    ? :Big Grin: 
  -        ( ). :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,    ?
>   -        ( ).


() -..?,     


> 2   .

----------

> ,    ?
>   -        ( ).


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


      ))

----------


## echinaceabel

> ))


     ( ). :Big Grin:

----------

> ( ).


  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


  - ! :Big Grin:

----------

> - !


   )))

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 :Wow:  * "

----------


## -

> )))


  :yes:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> *echinaceabel*,  )))
> 
>  ....  ...     ....


  :Redface:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 !    .         - , 80-,   ..   -    - ,      (   -   -  -  "  " -  -   ).  ,  ?

----------


## -

> 


 :Love:

----------

> !    .         - , 80-,   ..   -    - ,      (   -   -  -  "  " -  -   ).  ,  ?

----------


## echinaceabel

!  -   .
: -      -    ,         (     .     -   - 4  ). :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


    -   .

----------

> -   .


     ))        )

----------


## echinaceabel

> ))


. :Redface: 
    -   ? :Wow:

----------

> .
>     -   ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> .
>     -   ?


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

-    .   -  - !  -  ,    ? :Smilie:

----------


## -

> 


 ...  :Big Grin:   ? :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ...   ?


  :Frown:

----------


## echinaceabel

**

----------

> 


  :Wow:

----------


## echinaceabel

, , .... :Big Grin:

----------

> , , ....


  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> 


     ? :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


**     - .   -  ? :Wow:

----------


## -

> 


  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?


  :Redface:

----------


## -

> **     - .   -  ?


  :Rofl:

----------


## -

> 


    ...   :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


!      ? :Wow:

----------

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------

> ...


 :Rolleyes:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


**  ,  ,  - ! :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> !      ?


  :Wow:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 ! ...   ?

----------


## -

> 





> 


 :Love:

----------

> ! ...   ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> ! ...   ?


   ...     :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ...


 :yes:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


   ?
:  ?

----------


## -

> 


...   :Redface:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?
> :  ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> 


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 - ? :Big Grin:       ,  . (-)?   .
! :Big Grin:

----------

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 .  -    -  ! :Big Grin:

----------

> .  -    -  !


  :yes:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 .  - 25! :Wow:

----------

> .  - 25!


  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

2    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> 2


  )))

----------

> )))


  :Kiss:

----------


## -

> )))


  :Girl In Love:

----------

> 


   ! :Redface:

----------


## echinaceabel

*  ??? " :Big Grin:   -...   -  " -     -    (      !) :yes:

----------

> !


  :Biggrin:

----------


## -

> 


 :Rofl:

----------

> 


  :Yahoo:

----------


## echinaceabel

Ѩ?   ?
 :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:   .. :Wink:

----------

> Ѩ?   ?
>   ..


  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> 


 ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## -

> Ѩ?   ?
>   ..


  ... )))))))))))))

----------

> ... )))))))))))))


      )))

----------


## -

> )))


   ....    ))))))      ))))))))))))))))))

----------

> ....    ))))))      ))))))))))))))))))


     ))

----------


## -

> ))


 ...   )))))))))))))))))))

----------

> ...   )))))))))))))))))))


 :Big Grin:

----------

?)

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?)


...  ... :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> 


 :Love:

----------


## -

> ?)


20  )))   ?

----------

> 20  )))   ?


23.24))

----------


## echinaceabel

> 23.24))


  ! :Big Grin:  , , .... :Big Grin:

----------

> ! , , ....


     23:27?

----------


## -

> 23.24))


  )))

----------


## echinaceabel

> 23:27?


23:28

----------

> )))


  ))

----------


## -

-  )))      )))))

----------

> 23:28


  :Big Grin:

----------

> -  )))      )))))


   ))

----------


## -

> ))


-    ?? :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> ))


   ...    :Redface:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 -?

----------


## echinaceabel

> -    ??


   -     !
:    -   . :Big Grin:

----------

> -    ??


  :Big Grin:

----------

> -     !
> :    -   .


   )))

----------


## echinaceabel

> )))


  -   - ... :Wink: 
  -  (  - !)
  - 2  -    - !
  -  (  ...   -   - ...).
   . :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> 


 ...   ...   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> -   - ...
>   -  (  - !)
>   - 2  -    - !
>   -  (  ...   -   - ...).
>    .


  :Playboy:

----------

> ...   ...


  ))

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


  ? :Wow:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


- .... :Wink:

----------

> ?


        ))

----------


## -

> ))


 ))))   ))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## -

> ))


 ... )))

... ...  )))

     )))))

----------

> ... )))
> 
> ... ...  )))
> 
>      )))))


  ! :Redface:

----------


## -

> !


  )))))))

----------

> )))))))


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> Ѩ?   ?





> 


 !!!  :Wink:        !!! -   !!!  :Frown:

----------

> !!!        !!! -   !!!


      ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> 


   ))))))))))))   ))))))))))))))))

----------

> 


  :Biggrin:

----------


## 1977

> 


,  ,   ,     !  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,  ,   ,     !


 -  :Wow:

----------


## 1977

> -


     ?!  :Wow:

----------

> ?!


  :Frown:

----------

"       "    ,          ))

----------


## 1977

> 


     !    !!! "Cherchez la femme"!!!   !!!  :Wink:

----------

> !    !!! "Cherchez la femme"!!!   !!!


  :Lol:

----------


## 1977

> 


  ! !  :Wink:

----------

> ! !


 )))

----------


## -

> 


  ))))
    ...  12.12.12))))))

----------


## -

> -


  ))))    ...    !!))))

----------

> ))))
>     ...  12.12.12))))))


  :Wow:

----------

> 


 )))

----------


## -

> 


  ...  )))))))

----------

:Wow: 


> ...  )))))))

----------

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


  :Redface:

----------


## -

> 


     )))))

----------

> )))))


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> 


  ...    ?)))))))))))

----------


## -

????     ....   )))))))))))

----------

> ...    ?)))))))))))


       ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> ,


  ...    ...  )))))))))))

----------

> ...    ...  )))))))))))


  :Wow:

----------


## -

> 


    ...   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 12.12.12


...  21.12.12 -  !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:       !!!  :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> 


!!!  !!!  :Wow:   !!!    500      ?!  :Wow:    !!! : Girl_cray:

----------

> ...  21.12.12 -  !!!       !!!


  ,      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

:Wow:

----------


## echinaceabel

12,   ,           .... . :Redface:

----------


## 1977

> ....


   -   ,   ,    !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:    -   !!!  :Wink:

----------

"  "  ...

      ...  , ,    ...       ...

  ,    ...          ...

 :Smilie:

----------

> "  "  ...
> 
>       ...  , ,    ...       ...
> 
>   ,    ...          ...


   !

----------


## YUM

> 





> 



   ...() :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ...()


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:          .. :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------


## minavi

> ?         ..


  :Wink:

----------

> 


   ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> ?


" " ? ( -?)  ! 
    . .   "" . 
  ""     ( ... :Wink: )

----------

> " " ? ( -?)  ! 
>     . .   "" . 
>   ""     ( ...)


  :Wink:

----------

> " " ? ( -?)  ! 
>     . .   "" . 
>   ""     ( ...)


  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> 


,     ""     - "" ? 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## minavi

> 


,     .  !       . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


!  ,  , ... ,    ? :Redface:

----------


## minavi

> !  ,  , ... ,    ?


,    ,    , ,  .  -  ,      .

----------


## -

> ?


    ? :Redface:  :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> ,     .  !       .


.......  ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> .


  -     . :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> ,    ,    , ,  .  -  ,  ** .


   ? :Lol:

----------


## YUM

> ...  -  ,      .
> ...  -     .


,    !  - ! 
   .     ,   ""     - . 
  "-",    - ! 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> "-",   - !


  () :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ()


 ,    :Confused: 
    "  " ... :Wow:

----------


## -

> "-",    - !


  ...    ))))))))))))))))

----------


## YUM

> ...    ))))))))))))))))


  .     ... :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> .     ...


  ...    )))))    ....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> "  " ...


,  -?  ,  - Lus primae noctis,     ,    -     . :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> ,  -?  ,  - Lus primae noctis,     ,    -     .


 :Lol:

----------


## YUM

> ,  -?  ,  - Lus primae noctis,     ,    -     .


- ?  - "" ?    ,  Lus primae noctis      . "  ,  ..." :Big Grin: 
     .  ,  .
 -   ,  -    ...
 ,     ,     .  -  '     :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> - ?  - "" ?    ,  Lus primae noctis      . "  ,  ..."


....    ... :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


**    - ,  :Wow: ?

----------


## -

> **    - , ?


  ....  :Redface:     () :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ....    ...


 ......
     ,  ...! 
,    ....  !
    ... ..., !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

> ......
>      ,  ...! 
> ,    ....  !
>     ... ..., !


    ???? :Big Grin: 

     ... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


     () :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> ()


  ....      ... :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## echinaceabel

> .      ...


  () :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> ()


 :Hmm:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## YUM

> ????
> 
>      ...


   ,            ...
, !    ,    ...
, ,    ...
      ,  ...? ! 
     !    ... ! 
       ! 
    , .  - ! 
!         . 
 ,      !     ,  ,     
,  ,  .  -   ...
,     ? 
-!
,  ,    . ""   ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> ,  ,    . ""   !


  .... :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ....


    ?     ""     ? 
  ,  :
      .  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> ?     ""     ? 
>   ,  :
>       .


... 2  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## -

...  ... ... ::flirt:: 
 :Girl In Love:  :Dance:  :Girl Impossible:

----------


## YUM

> ...  ... ...


(  )
 - ""  "" ,   :




> #  .
> #               (,     ).
> #  -    ,  .
> #     ,    .          .        ,         .
> #       ,      ,  ,         .       ,   : "-,


 ,  -  ! 
,  ,   ...

  ? 




> ,  .


!     .



> -          .


,  ,    - ! 
,   ,  ,   ....

:   " " ?   ?  ,   ?

----------


## -

> (  )
>  - ""  ""


....   ....    ... :Wow: 




> :   " " ?   ?  ,   ?


   ...    .... ...    :Redface:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?


 :Wow:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


  :Biggrin:

----------


## -

> 


    ...   ...

     )))))

----------

> ...   ...
> 
>      )))))


     )))) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> ))))


  ??? :Redface:

----------

> ???


  ? :Biggrin:      ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> ?     ,


  :Girl Impossible: 

 :Help:

----------

> 


     ,  :Love:

----------

> ... 2


 :Wow:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,


+. :Big Grin:

----------

> ...  ... ...


  :Redface:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


   ? :Wow:

----------

> ?


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


    ?
:   -  ? :Wow:

----------

> ?
> :   -  ?


  :Frown:  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,





> +.


 , !     ,       ! 
        ?  :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


   ,  ? :Wink: 



> 


, .

----------

> , !     ,       ! 
>         ?


  :Biggrin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


   .  .... ** :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> .  .... **


, ,    ,  ..?  :Big Grin:

----------

> , ,    ,  ..?


  :Biggrin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> , ,    ,  ..?


,      . :Wow: 
:   . :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> ,      .
> :   .


 . 
, , , 
, ?   - , ...
(      ""  ,    5+...    :Big Grin:  )
  ,  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


  .



> ,  !


- , -.  -    - . :Big Grin:

----------

> . 
> , , , 
> , ?   - , ...
> (      ""  ,    5+...    )
>   ,  !


  :Biggrin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 -  - . . :Big Grin:

----------

> -  - . .


  :Biggrin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


1    ?
2.   -  ?

----------


## IWAN

!
        ?!

----------


## echinaceabel

> !


 . :Big Grin: 



> ?!


?

----------


## -

> ,


     ....    ...           :Embarrassment: 




> , !     ,       ! 
>         ?


  ...   ...    ..    :Big Grin:

----------


## 26

-??     ))

----------

> -??     ))



 :Biggrin:

----------


## -

> -??     ))


   ...     :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


     ...    ...          ...     -    )))

----------

> ..


   ?

----------


## 1977

> ?


  ,  ,   ?!  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ?


     ?  - ! 




> ...     -    )))


 :Big Grin:

----------


## 26

?

----------


## YUM

> ?


....   .
,     ,   .
,     :
,       -   ,   - ! 
 :Wow:

----------

> ....   .
> ,     ,   .
> ,     :
> ,       -   ,   - !


    ? :Biggrin:

----------


## 1977

> ?


 ,    ?  :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


,  ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,  ...


    -          :Hmm:

----------


## 1977

> 


  !!!      ,    ,      !!!  :Wink:   -  ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> !!!


, !  -,     ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> 


 ? )))

----------


## YUM

> ,    ?


,      ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ? )))


!
 :Smilie:

----------

> ,      ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> ,


...  ...      (      ), ,  -  !!!  :Wink:

----------

> !!!      ,    ,      !!!   -  ...


  :Abuse:

----------

> ...  ...      (      ), ,  -  !!!


  18    ))))

----------


## 1977

> !


  !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 18    )


      !?  :Wink:   18-  , ,  !    !!!

----------


## echinaceabel

18  ? :Wow:

----------

> 18  ?


 :Wow:

----------


## 1977

> 18  ?


 :Wow: 
   )))

----------

> )))


  :Wow:

----------


## 1977

> 


     ?  :Wow:       ,    !!!    ,  !  ,    !?  :Wink:   ,   ,      -  !!!  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ...  ...      (      ), ,  -  !!!


,  ? 
      ...... ,    ? 
,      .     ...  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> ... ,    !?  ,   ,      -  !!!


 ,        ! 
    ! 
 ,  ,    -   !       .

----------


## -

> -


 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 




> 


  ...     :Wow: 




> 


  ? :Wink:  ... :yes:  :Redface:

----------


## 1977

> !


  !  :Wink:     -  !!!  :Wink:    !!!  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> !     -  !!!    !!!  !


 " " (  )      ! 

          .   ,  .
   ! 
   ?  :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> !


 ,    !      ,    ! 



> .


  ,       :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:     , !!!  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> !


 ...  ...  ...     ...      !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:              !!!  :yes:

----------


## -

> ?


 ! :Wink:  
   ... :Wow:

----------


## 1977

> ...


  !  :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


    ?    ? :Wow:

----------


## 1977

> ?    ?


      !   ,    :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> !   ,


  :Wink: 




> ?    ?


)     ...   ...    ... :Embarrassment:  :Wow:

----------


## 1977

> 


 ?  :Wow:

----------


## -

> ?


  ))))) 

  ... ... ...    )))))))))

----------


## YUM

> .... ... ...    )))))))))


 :yes:  :yes:  ,  ....
 ,  .    ...
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> ,  ....
>  ,  .    ...


 :Redface:  :Wink:  :Wow:

----------


## 1977

> 


          ?  :Wow:  :Wink:

----------


## -

> ?


       ? :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


  .    ?  :Wink:

----------


## -

> .    ?


  :Wink:      )))))

----------


## 1977

> )))))


     )))

----------


## YUM

> )))


 ... ......

----------


## -

> )))


  ...  ...    :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> ... ......


  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## YUM

> ...


    ? ,    ...  :Wink:    ,       ?
!  "",  " ",   "" ,    . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> ? ,    ...    ,       ?
> !  "",  " ",   "" ,    .


 -      :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> -


   -    !  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> -


( )
-          .    ,   , ,   . 
   ... -    .  
    ,  .. !      ? 
   ... 
-...
        ...   .     ,   ""   .   ... .  , ,     ,    -  ,   ?     .      .
  ,    ,         ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> ,    ,         ?


     !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:            !      - 26  -     !    , !!!        -     !!! ,      ,    ! , !

----------


## YUM

> !!!            !      - 26  -     !    , !!!        -     !!! ,      ,    ! , !


.     .     ()       :Big Grin: 
-,  .  .  -  ...
 ,  ,   . , ,   ,       :Big Grin: 
,  ! 
      ... ,    . .
? .. ...
,      -  ...
,  ...  ,   ,  20 !  
.
,   ,   ...      :Big Grin: 
     ?

----------


## bars21310

- ,     .         .           .  ,   .,    .  ,        . .

----------


## 1977

> - ,    .        .          .  ,   .,    .  ,       . .


   !  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  
, *bars21310*,      !  :Big Grin: 




> 


 ,       !  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## minavi

> ,       !


     .   ,    .

----------


## -

> .


  :yes:

----------


## 1977

> 


 , ,  ...   ,  !    !  :Wow:

----------


## -

> , ,  ...   ,  !    !


  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> , ,  ...   ,  !    !


 " ",    .
  ,       .  ,    ...
,  " ".  ,  ,  ,      .  .    .     ,      ....  
  ,     .

----------


## 1977

> ....


      ?  :Wow:       .  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ?       .  !


32  :Frown: 
   "", ,       .   .     -      .       . ,  ,     ,  10-15 .      ...
  ,      ,           ,    ,    ,   . :Wink:

----------


## minavi

-   :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> -


( )
-  , ,   -       ?  :Spy:

----------


## 1977

> 32


  80            !   - !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   8   -   !    !  :Stick Out Tongue:     !   ,  !  :Stick Out Tongue:     ,       "׸ " (         :Big Grin: ),    ,    ,     ,   ...    ... !       !     ...       ,   17  ...  :Wow:   !  :Wow:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

? :Wow:  :Cool:  :Lol:

----------


## 1977

> ?


 ... "  ,    !" ()   :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## -

> ... "  ,    !" ()


...     :Wow:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## minavi

> ( )
> -  , ,   -       ?


    ,     !        .   , ,   .        -      .  ,    . :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> ,     !        .   , ,   .        -      .  ,    .


()
- ,     ?         ,    :Wow: 
, . ,  ..., ?

----------


## minavi

> ()
> - ,     ?         ,   
> , . ,  ..., ?


, !    . :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> , ?


   !  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:     , ,  ,   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> !


......      ...24      :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ......      ...24


 !      !        ,   ,   -  ...
, .    -   , , , ...
 ,  ..  ... 
  ,   ...   -  ... :Wink:

----------


## -

> !      !        ,   ,   -  ...
> , .    -   , , , ...
>  ,  ..  ... 
>   ,   ...   -  ...


 ...    ....     :Big Grin: 

 :Wow:  :Big Grin:  :Redface:

----------


## 1977

> -   , , , ...


  :Wow:   ,  .  :Wink: 




> ,   ...


 ?  :Wow:     !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,  ,  ,     .


.   ,        (   .     )    "  " :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ...    ....


     ...




> ,  .





> ?    !


 ? 
 :Wow:  :yes:

----------

> ?    !


  .           :yes:     ,

----------

> ?

----------


## YUM

> .              ,


,   -  .  ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> 


   ?  ?  ?  :Wink: 




> 


 !!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 





> ?


  ,  !  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   -  .  ...


  :Blush:      ,    :Big Grin:

----------

> ?  ?  ?


  , ,   , , , , ...

----------


## 1977

> , ,   , , , , ...


  ""! !  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ,


     ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> , ,   , , , , ...


--   ! 
      " "...

----------

> ""! !


,  ?      ,    .    ,      ,        :Big Grin:

----------

> " "


        ,               - ,       
      - , , ...          ,

----------


## YUM

> ,               - ,       
>       - , , ...          ,


,   .  . , ...
 - . . . - ,  !  ...   :Big Grin: 
!
, , ,  .    ,       .       . ...

----------


## 1977

> 


    , ,      ,    )))      .

----------

> , ,      ,    )))      .


        ,       ,       ,

----------


## YUM

> ,       ,       ,


"  - ! " ()
       .
 ,  , - , , ...
   . .   .   :  "  ." 
" "  :Wow: 
 ,     .     ,     -   ,  , .     ...    ...
, !  
 :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


  ,    !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

:yes:    ,    :Wow:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1977

> ,


  !!!   !  !  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:  ,     (   )!    - !!!  :Wink:

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


  ,  ?  :Wow:     !   ,       !  :Wink:

----------

,  .       .

----------


## YUM

> ,  .       .


 ,     ? :Cool: 
    !  -, ,      .

----------


## 1977

> -, ,      .


  22  !  :Wink:   " "   -    - 370 . -!  :Wow:    150 . - 180 .  :Wow:       2  !      ""!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:      -   -     )))    ,   !  :Frown:

----------


## NataliEvseeva

> ,  .       .


    .           ,    ,    .. -   .        ,       ,      -     ,    ,       .

----------


## YUM

> 22  !   " "   -    - 370 . -!    150 . - 180 .       2  !      ""!      -   -     )))    ,   !


,   ? 
21-    !  .. "" ! 
 , ,  21- .   ,  "-" ?  ,   0 1 ,    !  :Grenade: 
,     ""   !  - ""  . , , - ... -..
 !     -   ,    ,   -   !   ,  ,    ,  ,   - ...
,   , -  ,     -   ! 
   ,    ... ,  (, ...   ?)     ,  !!! 
, ,  -  ...
,  10- ...

----------


## 1977

> .


  ?   !    ?  :Wow:   ,     ,      ...  ,     !  :Wink:    ,      ,    ().     , *NataliEvseeva*! !

----------


## minavi

> , ,  -  ...
> ,  10- ...


  -    5000 :Big Grin:

----------

...     ""?
   -           

, ,              ,                                

                    ,              

     :             ,        ,             , ,            

,      ?
                , ..             

                    ,                  廅    ,   

                           ,

----------


## 1977

**,  ,  ,    !        !  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ...     ""?
>    -           
> 
> , ,              ,                                
> 
>                     ,              
> 
>      :             ,        ,             , ,            
> 
> ...


  ,   " ",     ..    ,      , ..
,  ,    "   ",    .    ,    . 
      ,     .  ,  (    )       .    -,          ... .    ? 
, ""     . ,    ?  ,  ? 
 :Wink:

----------

...     -         ...    ...

  ...

----------


## echinaceabel

! :Wow:      -   ? :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ...     -         ...    ...
> 
>   ...


   !
    : , , -  .    ""  .
  ,  ,            " " :     ........   ! 
   ,   -    .- .   ""          -   40% -,   .
  ,    ,    , ?       , ,   -   " ".
 , ,      ,     . :Frown:

----------


## 1977

> ,    ,    , ?      , ,   -  " ".


           "   ".    ,   ,      !

----------


## echinaceabel

,  ?      -  ,  , ...
:   - ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> ,


  ,   !      ?  :Wow:     , ,    ?!  :Wow:    !  :Wink:   ,  !    " ",     "     ..."!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ,   !      ?     , ,    ?!    !   ,  !    " ",     "     ..."!


,         ! 
,       -   .  ,   ,         /. 
  .   .       .  - ... :Frown:

----------

> .


      .     



> ,       -   .


   .. :Smilie:

----------


## 1977

> ,       -   .


,    ,   ...   ,      ,   ... ,      !  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ,    ,   ...   ,      ,   ... ,      !


  ,     ? 
--, !    - !  ,      .



> .     ..


  ,   "",  " " ? 
    ()  :Stick Out Tongue: 
    " "      ?

----------

> " "      ?


    ..     ..           .. :Smilie:      ..        :Big Grin:

----------


## minavi

> ..     ..           ..     ..


 ,  ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,  ,


    !
  " "  ... !
 :Frown:

----------

> ,     ?
> --, !   - !  ,     .


 !!   !
     , . - ,   - ,  !

----------

> !!   !


      ,     ..   .            ..  .  ..    ..

----------

> ,     ..   .            ..  .  ..    ..


   ?!     ,     - !
 ,        ,       .    , ! 
 ?    !

----------


## YUM

> ,     ..   .            ..  .  ..    ..


, , !




 ,    . ,   ,     ,   -    ,    . ,,    ,       .  - !  ,     ...
  ? 
 , "  (?) .


   . ,     ...   ? 
 ?   . ... -  .

  ?   !     ....,  ...


  -        . ,  , ...    ...
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -        . ,  , ...    ...



    . 
  ,  ,  (!) -  !!

----------


## YUM

> . 
>   ,  ,  (!) -  !!


,   . ()  
,     "" !




> .
>  , ̆ .
> 
> ̆ ̆, ̆ ,
>    !
>      ?
>       .
>  ̈    ̆,
>    :
> ...

----------

... ... **... ... ()

----------

> ,     ?
>     !  -, ,      .


 (30.11.12)  .)    ?  ,      . :Wow:

----------

> .           ,    ,    .. -   .        ,       ,      -     ,    ,       .


     .       ,     .     .       ,       ,     ,      .    ,  ,     - .      ,       ,      ,    ,      .

----------


## YUM

> .       ,     .     .       ,       ,     ,      .    ,  ,     - .      ,       ,      ,    ,  .


  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ,     ,   ,   ,   .    .    ,     .    ,  , ,  .
  ,     ,  , "" -     ,     .
 , ,   - ""  . , !    :Big Grin:

----------

4  .  2014   1      .    ?

----------

**,     ?

----------

- !

----------

.

----------

> ,     ,   ,   ,   .    .    ,     .    ,  , ,  .
>   ,     ,  , "" -     ,     .
>  , ,   - ""  . , !


        . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

** ,    -   -  ,  ,  ,     -   !  :Wink:

----------

> 


** ,      , , -   -

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .


   !

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> - !  ,     .


   .     ,      .
   ,      ))
   !

----------


## 1977

> ,      ))
>    !


  , !  :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

> , !


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------

> ** ,    -   -  ,  ,  ,     -   !


,   . 
      ,    .))

----------

> .     ,      .
>    ,      ))
>    !


        .       !   3     ....   ,   .       .

----------

. " , - , -  ?    "  ",         ". ,      -  ,   ,      :Smilie:    ,     ,        .     :  ,    ?...  ?

----------


## YUM

,     - "?",     . 10    ...
   ,     !      ! 
  :          [1].




> "...               1,6 .  ,   2000 ,       ,       ( ).     (2,1)    80-   ..."[1]


,    . 1,6 !   2 - !      .   ,  ,  ,     . 



> 15%    .. [2]


    ...   :Big Grin:  
  ..2,1  ? ,    ,    ! ()      ,    --- - . ,    !!!   ,     - 1.6        .     , ,        
 ,      -   :Frown: 

 :




> ...   10  ,    , ,         18,3 .         23 ,   25    :              (25,1 ),        (20,9 ),    .[1]


   "  " = 18.3.   ,   ?  :Wink: 




> ...      . ,  10  7  ,   10-        19 ,  2000         14  [2]


  ,    ,       2, 2003 .[2]         =1,3   ,  ,  10 ,   .   0,3  .   , . 
       [3],           2011 .    49 % ,  12:   ,  24%     ! 
       4% ,   0  1,   - 38  35% 
 ,       ,     25-29 . 
, ,  !   !  :Stick Out Tongue: 




[1]
[2]
[3]

----------


## 1977

> , ,  !


   - !!!  :Wow:  , ,  - ,  ...      !    !!! !!!  ,   - "",       ,      ,  ,      -    "", ,   !!!  :Wow:  , ,    ?  :Wow:  "  ,   !"  :Frown:

----------


## Mmmaximmm



----------

>

----------


## YUM

> 


. 
      . , -  : "  " :Super:

----------


## YUM

> ... ,      -    "", ,   !!..


,       ?  :Wow:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,

----------


## YUM

> ,


,  ...?  
 ? ,  -  !   :Big Grin:       ,  ,   ... :Stick Out Tongue: 



> ..     -   ? "   ,   !!! "

----------


## Mmmaximmm

.

----------


## YUM

> .


  - ! 
  ,         ,   - .
          .
(   ...)     ....   20 , ..      .     "" :Stick Out Tongue:    - ...

----------

> - ! 
>   ,         ,   - .
>           .
> (   ...)     ....   20 , ..      .     ""   - ...


  .......   ,

----------


## YUM

> .......   ,


-... " ",   .     "",  "-" !  :Wow: 
  ,   ,       .     .    -   ""  "".  .  . ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> -... " ",   .    "",  "-" ! 
>   ,   ,    .    .    -  ""  "".  .  . ,


   !    -  !  :Wink: 



> ,       ?


    !             !!!  :Wow:       ,   ,     -   (, ,   ). 




> 


   !      !    ,      !

----------


## YUM

> 





> !      ! ...!


 ?  :Cool:

----------


## 1977

> ?


!    !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> 


!!!

----------


## minavi

-  .  ? ,   !

----------


## 1977

> -  .  ? ,   !


 ,  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

,   :Wink:   !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## minavi

> ,    !


 .   ! :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> .


 !  ,  !       !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Depronix

.  ...

----------


## 1977

> .


   !   ,   !    -  !  :Wink:

----------

> ,    !


       !!!!

----------


## 1977

> !!!!


, ,  !  :Wink:        ?   ?  :Wow:    ?  :Stick Out Tongue:    ?  :Big Grin:   2   ...   ?  :Wow:

----------

> , ,  !        ?   ?    ?    ?   2   ...   ?


   !!          )))

----------

> !!          )))


  :Abuse:

----------


## 1977

,   !   ,  ! 



> 


  , !  :Wink:  



> **  !!


     ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 





> )


,     !  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   !   ,  ! 
> 
>   , !  
>      ? 
> 
> 
> 
> ,     !


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,   !   ,  ! 
> 
>   , !  
>      ? 
> 
> 
> ,     !



 :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


, ,  !  :Wink:

----------

> , ,  !


      ))

----------


## 1977

> 


, !  :Smilie:

----------


## 1977

> 


   ?  :Wink:

----------

> , !


  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?


    )))

----------


## 1977

> 


 -  ?  :Wink:  



> 


! ,   ,  ,   ( ,   ),      (    ) ...            !  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:    ... ** :

 ,     ,
 ,     ,

    .
 ,    
-   ,
    ,
  .

  ,    
  ,

  ,     .
   ,  , 
      ...

   : !


 ,       ! 
 :    ,
    ,
  -  ,
      ,
 ,     !   ,
 ,     !   .

*3  1915*
  !  :Wink:

----------

> -  ?  
> 
> ! ,   ,  ,   ( ,   ),      (    ) ...            !    ... ** :
> 
>  ,     ,
>  ,     ,
> 
>     .
>  ,    
> ...


                !!!

----------

> !!!


    ))))

----------


## 1977

> 


    ?  :Wink:  




> !!!


 ?  :Wink:

----------

[QUOTE=1977;53904747]    ?  :Wink:  


 ?  :Wink: [/QUOTE
     )))  ))

----------


## 1977

> 


? ?  :Stick Out Tongue:      ,   ?  :Wink: 




> 


 ,     :Wink:    !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ? ?      ,   ? 
> 
> 
>  ,       !


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> 


!!!      !    ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> !!!      !    ...


               )))

----------


## echinaceabel

, ,    ! :Big Grin: 
: ,    . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> , ,    !
> : ,    .


    )))

----------

))

----------


## 1977

> )))


   ,    ?  :Wow:

----------

> ,    ?


    echinaceabel   :Redface:

----------

> echinaceabel


  :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> 


     !    -  !  :Wink:

----------

?)

----------


## 1977

> ?)


. ,  . .  " ".

  ,     ,
  ,    .
   ,
    ,
     .

  ,
    ,


      .

*-, -  
  .*
-, -   ,
   .

,      ,
     .

   ,
 ,    .

-, -  
  .
-, -   ,
   .

    ,
   .
    ,
    .

-, -  
  .
-, -   ,
   . 

      ( )  :Wink:

----------

> . ,  . .  " ".
> 
>   ,     ,
>   ,    .
>    ,
>     ,
>      .
> 
>   ,
> ...


    ))

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------


## 1977

> ))


׸ ?         :Wink:    ! 




> 


"    ..."    ,  - !  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ׸ ?           ! 
> 
> 
> "    ..."    ,  - !


  :yes:

----------


## 1977

> 


, ,      !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

!

----------

> !


  :Speaking:

----------


## 1977

> 


!   !  :Cool:

----------

> !   !


    )

----------


## 1977

> )


  - .

----------


## YUM

,  ...




> -           .    ,    ,  ,   ,         .
> 
>   -Daily,  30   -              ,    ,      .    .
> 
>       ,       ,       ,             - 9 .
>    ,    , -,  . ,    -,        .     .


,  ,  -    ,     ""...
 :Big Grin:

----------

*YUM*,    ???  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,    ???


 (     )
 " ",         ,   .
,   ,     ...
"",  ,    ,  ,  ...  , ...
 :Wink:

----------

> " ",         ,   .


 **       .        .

----------


## YUM

> **       .        .


    - !  ......  .     . ,          ...
   ......
! 
!!!  :Frown: 

!
    ,  ,   !

----------


## 1977

> ,  ...


 ... !    -  (  )   !  :Wink:     ,         ,       ,       minavi   ,    ...         -.  :Wink:  ,  ,  ,    -   ...  :Stick Out Tongue:  
       !  :Big Grin:

----------

> **       .        .


  :Wow:

----------

> ... !    -  (  )   !     ,         ,       ,       minavi   ,    ...         -.  ,  ,  ,    -   ...  
>        !


  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> 


( . - )
-  . .   !          . :Wink:

----------

> ( . - )
> -  . .   !          .


  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> 


,   !       ? , , ,    4 ...
  ,    , ...  ......           .....   ...
.   ...

----------


## 1977

> .   ...


    !  !  :Big Grin:

----------

> !  !


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> !  !


    ?  :Wink:

----------

> ?


  :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> 


   !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> !


             .            :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


   ,  !  ,   .!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,  !  ,   .!


  :Wow:

----------


## 1977

> 


    " "     ?  :Wow:

----------

> 


 !  :Smilie:     20-50 .     .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> " "     ?


    ,          ? :Big Grin:

----------

> !     20-50 .     .


  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,          ?


  echinaceabel    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> echinaceabel


?    829  830 !  !  , !!!  :Big Grin:

----------

> ?    829  830 !  !  , !!!


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


 ! ............................

----------

> ! ............................


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


     !  !

----------


## YUM

> " "     ?


   "  ".     :   "" ,     ,   .  ,   .

----------

> !  !


  :Love: 

    )

----------

> "  ".     :   "" ,     ,   .  ,   .


  :Big Grin:

----------

> )


             echinaceabel

----------


## echinaceabel

> echinaceabel


 :Redface:    ... *  *
:     ,    . :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> *  *


     !  :Wink: 




> ,


   -   , !  :Wink:   ,    ...  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> )


 :EEK!:

----------


## 1977

*-*,  , ? -      !  :Wink:    ,   - ! ()  :Wink: 




> 


 , -,  -   !

----------


## YUM

> 


!       ?
,  ? ,  ! ,  !!! :Big Grin: 



> ,    ...  !


 ?

----------


## 1977

> ?


", , ...  ,    ...." *      *....  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ", , ...  ,    ...." *      *....


   , ? (   ...) :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> 


    - "" - 2000 .,   5000  10000.   -  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> - "" - 2000 .,   5000  10000.   -  .


  " " (    ...) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> " "


,    !  :Wink:

----------

> 


 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:           !!!

----------


## 1977

> !!!


׸      , !  "  ",  "   "! -  !  :Wow:

----------

> ׸      , !  "  ",  "   "! -  !


             ,                ,      )

----------

> 


  :Cool:

----------

> 


  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> 


   .     ?        ? 
   ,  ,    : "  "  (     ! )
,   "  ",   ... :Wink: )
, !
      (  -  ),   ,   : 
    " ---",  57 ?  
       :
-  ,
-   ! 

 ! 
         ,  ! 
, ,   ,    ! 
, ,            - "  "?  
 - ! 
    .   ,  "-"  ,    , - ! 

(  ,    !   :Wow: )

----------


## minavi

> ,    , - ! 
> 
> (  ,    !  )


- - . , , ,    .

----------

> .     ?        ? 
>    ,  ,    : "  "  (     ! )
> ,   "  ",   ...)
> , !
>       (  -  ),   ,   : 
>     " ---",  57 ?  
>        :
> -  ,
> -   ! 
> ...


  :Abuse:

----------

> .     ?        ? 
>    ,  ,    : "  "  (     ! )
> ,   "  ",   ...)
> , !
>       (  -  ),   ,   : 
>     " ---",  57 ?  
>        :
> -  ,
> -   ! 
> ...


  :Wow:

----------

> 


 :Love:

----------


## 1977

> 


  ,   !  !

----------

> ,   !  !


  :Frown:

----------


## 1977

> 


   !    ! : :         !   ...   ,    ...       ...   ... : Rolleyes:
    !     ,    ,   !      !    18 !           !  :yes:

----------


## 1977

,        !  :Wink:

----------

> !    ! : :         !   ...   ,    ...       ...   ... : Rolleyes:
>     !     ,    ,   !      !    18 !           !


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

> 


  :Frown:

----------

> ,        !

----------


## YUM

> - - . , , ,    .


! 
 ! 
!!!!! 
... ... ...      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> 





> ,   !  !


!    ! 
  -    ...    ...  .

 ......., -  ... 

(     )

..    ? 
, .   ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> 


! 
   . 
  ,  -  . .
.
    ( ...)
.
 .     ,   ... 
     -   
 ...   ..
...
  , , 
..  ..... 
..

----------

> ! 
>    . 
>   ,  -  . .
> .
>     ( ...)
> .
>  .     ,   ... 
>      -   
>  ...   ..
> ...


  :Big Grin:

----------



----------


## YUM

> 


! 
   ?   -  ? 
()  .      ...       ...
 -,  -  ! 
 :Wink: 

( __     ..  )

----------

> ! 
>    ?   -  ? 
> ()  .      ...       ...
>  -,  -  ! 
> 
> 
> ( __     ..  )


  :Abuse:            )   !

----------


## YUM

> )   !


    ....!

----------

> ....!


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


         !  :Wink: 



> 


   !         ... ... ...



> 


 ...  ,    () ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ...


... :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> ...


     99%     =  :Wink:

----------

> ...


  :Redface:

----------


## 1977

> 


 ?  :Wink:    , !  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


,    ... :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

*echinaceabel*,       ,    !  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> 


.
 -  ? 
      ?  :Big Grin: 




> !


    ... :Redface: 
          " ",  
   ...
  - .

   !

----------

-  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> -  ?


 .
 ?   ? 
. :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> ?  ?


 **   !!!  ?  :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

> !


 ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> **   !!!  ?


 -    :Wink:      -      :Wow:

----------


## 1977

> 


  ,         !    !         !  ,  ** !    !  :Wink:

----------

> ,         !    !         !  ,  ** !    !


  ??      :yes:         ,     :Wow:  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> 1. -      -     
> 
> 2.   ??     
> 3.        ,



       ? 
  ,           ?   ! 
,    !  
   ! ,  !!! 
 :Wink:

----------

> ? 
>   ,           ?   ! 
> ,    !  
>    ! ,  !!!


????  :EEK!:   :Wow:   !    :No-no:      !  :yes:     -    !  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ????    !        !     -    !


(   )
-      ? 
 ,   ?    ,   .
 ...       ...
         ...        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> 


       ))) ... ...  :Wink: 



> ...


   !  :Big Grin:   , *YUM*,   !   , , !  ...  ,     !!!   !  :yes:    ,   !!!      !!!   !  :Wow:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

,  ... ! 




> ))) ... ... 
> 
>    !   , *YUM*,   !   , , !  ...  ,     !!!   !    ,   !!!      !!!   !



 : 



> ...  ,     !!!





> !


    ,        ? 
", "      ? 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> ,        ? 
> ", "     ?


 ! !  :Big Grin:

----------


## minavi

> ! !


  ! (      ? :Wow: )

----------

> !(      ?)


Ѹ!  !!! :Wow: 

*       *
...

----------

? -   :Embarrassment:    ..  :yes:    -   :Wow:      -  ,   :Redface:   :Wink:

----------

** , petite brebiette tous jours semble jeunette

----------

> ** , petite brebiette tous jours semble jeunette


  :Embarrassment:   :yes:

----------

...        ?

----------

> ...        ?


 , ..3  -   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1977

**, "    " -     ?  :Wink:

----------



----------

"",    .

, , "" ,   ,       , , , ...       ,    : "    ,       !"  :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> "    ,       !"


     ,      ... .
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*YUM*, - "",    ""... 
     -   : " ,  " :Big Grin:

----------

> "",    .
> 
>  "    ,       !"


,             :Hmm:

----------

> "",    .
> 
> , , "" ,   ,       , , , ...       ,    : "    ,       !"


  :yes:  :Big Grin:

----------

** ,      16   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 16


! :Big Grin:

----------

> 16


    ,       :Big Grin:

----------

> ** ,      16


      ! :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> !


()    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,          :Girl Wink:

----------

> ,


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


 -  !  :yes:

----------

> -  !


 ?!  !!    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?!  !!


+1

----------


## 1977

> ?!  !!


!      ?  :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


   . :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,


     .
-      . ,    . 
 -    ,   -  ! .   
    ...           -  .
    ,      .. ,     .
     .   -  (    ).        ,       ..,    ,  -  .   -     ,  - !     ...  ,-       .     - ! 
,-       -  __.   - _!_ 

  - !    ,   !    ...   .
* !*  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,-       .     - !


 :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> 


,   !
!  :Wow:

----------

m-?

----------


## YUM

> m-?


(  )
- !   ,   ,     .
  . 
, ,         .  ?  ? 
 ,       .
-,  .
 ?     ......
, ... ,   ...      :Big Grin:

----------

> ?


  ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Dinchik

> ?


   ,  ,  . :Smilie:

----------

> ,


 ?   ? :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ?   ?


!
   ! 
,    ,    ! 
, ,   -    ...
 :Big Grin: 
  . 
   ...   ,        
.

----------

> .


,  ! :Redface: 




> ...


!

----------


## Mmmaximmm

** ,    ?      -   "  ".     : "?".

----------

> ,    ?


 :Wow:

----------


## 1977

))) ,   ,   ,   !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


 :Big Grin:

----------

> ** ,    ?      -   "  ".     : "?".


     .
 :Big Grin:             (   :Big Grin: )

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> (  )


,   ))
     ,   ,  .
           .

----------

[QUOTE=Mmmaximmm;53939024],   ))
     ,   ,  .

     ? :Wow:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?


.    .

----------

> .    .


  :Hmm:

----------


## 1977

> 


  !  :Wink:

----------

> !


       )))

----------


## 1977

> 


!    ""!  :Wink:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,   ,      :Frown:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 :Wow:

----------


## 1977

> 


    !  :Wink:

----------

> !


? :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ?


,    :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> ?


  :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> ,


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


, ,   ?    -   ,   . :Embarrassment:

----------


## rnb09

-       :Big Grin:

----------

> -


 ,     :Big Grin:

----------

,       :Smilie: 
      ,    :   .
  ,     ,     (   ,  ),   40   :
-  - ,       (     ,   ,  , ,   ..,  ,  ,  ,   ,   ,      ...);
-  -   ,      ,      ""             (    ,   ,       10-20   ,      ,  ,    "  ", ,    10+ -  !!!)

----------

> ,


!
      3-           :Embarrassment:

----------

,   - ,   - -

----------

,  ,       ,        -     ,       :Wink:

----------

> 


 
 :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------

, ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,  ,       ,        -     ,


   .     , ,     .  "  "  ,     ""...    .   ,   -  ,  ...
    ,    ,   .       . 
,    ,  -   ! 
     , "-".   ,   ,        ,  .         ,   ,      " ". ,         ? :Wink:  
, .       - .     , ....
     ,   -    "" ,    .         . ,  ,  , ,  .
"",  ,        .  "" ,     ""   .      - !         ,   .       " ",       .  
 ,     "   ".  ,  .
 ,    ,    -  !

----------

> ,     "   "


,      ,       ... :Wink:

----------

)))        :Big Grin:

----------

-   ,      ,      ""             (    ,   ,       10-20   ,      ,  ,    "  ", ,    10+ -  !!!)

 :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,      ,       ...


  - .    - .  

   ,
""   
    : 
, ,  
 :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> 


   ,   . ,     .

----------


## 1977

> 3-


" " () .  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ,   . ,     .


! 

 .      ""... :Big Grin: 
, ,    .    '    .

----------

> " " () .


  ,    ,  ..  ,    . - .          :Big Grin:

----------

> '


  ,          ,    ,       .       ,      :yes: 
! -   :Big Grin:

----------

> ! 
> 
>  .      ""...
> , ,    .    '    .


  )

----------

> )


 :Greeting:   ! :Big Grin:   ,         :Embarrassment: 
 :Big Grin:

----------

> !  ,


  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> 


 ! 
   "". 
      !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ! 
>    "". 
>       !


  :Big Grin:     ( ) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


       ?    




> "".


" ,    !" ()

----------

> ,   . ,     .


 23  :Big Grin:  :Redface:

----------

> 23


 :Big Grin:

----------

[QUOTE= ;53941113]       ?    


 :Big Grin:

----------

> 








> 23


     ?   ,      ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1977

> 23


    !     ,       !  ,      ,   -        .

----------


## YUM

> !     ,       !  ,      ,   -        .


(  )
- ,    "",   ! 
 ,  ... .   .
  ,  .
, ,  ,  , ..    ! 
 ,  .         .
, !    - , ?     ,   .   -   .  -  ,    -    .
. , ,  .   ...    ...
       ,     .          , ,  ,     ...
 ,      - ? ,         .  -  "".  
  ,    ...   , .       .
! 
,  ,       .    ...
,  ,   .   ! 
----      .    ...
   , -  .  !       ,         ... ""      !     
 , ,  !!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
   .
      "" ?  "23 "! 
                ?  :Redface:

----------

> , ,  ,  , ..** !


  ! *  : " *YUM*    31  2013  (.)"

----------


## 1977

> YUM    31  2013  (.)"


   01 ?  :Wow:

----------

> 01 ?


01  2013 !

----------


## 1977

> 


   ?  :Wow:

----------

> ?


 ,    .      :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,    .


 ? 



 ?

----------

*YUM*,     Spa-    ? :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,     Spa-    ?


 .         
 . 
       .
   ( )        .

----------

> 


  ,   **  :yes:     ,      ,

----------

,    1   ,    1 ,

----------

> !     ,       !  ,      ,   -        .


       !!! :Big Grin:

----------

** ,            -   :Big Grin:

----------

> ** ,            -


      7,5  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


   ! :yes:

----------

> ? 
> 
> 
> 
>  ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## gnews

> 01 ?


    2013  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> !!!


     - , .  :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> 2013


  !  :Wink:    !  :Wow:

----------

> 2013


!  -       :Wow:  -? :Big Grin:

----------

> - , .


  :Wink:

----------

> !  -       -?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gnews

> 


"    ,    ,    ,     ,      ,     !   !" () :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> 


        (   :Wink: )
1   1  ?

----------

> (  )
> 1   1  ?


  :Wink:

----------

> - , .

----------


## 1977

> 


  !     ...  !  :Wink:

----------

> 


+1

----------


## 1977

> 


      !  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> 


 ...
   .
  ""  ""....    :Big Grin: 
"   ... ..."      :Big Grin:  
   .
   ...׸  -...   :Embarrassment:

----------

> !     ...  !


  :Wink:

----------

> ...
>    .
>   ""  ""....   
> "   ... ..."      
>    .
>    ...׸  -...


  :Smilie:

----------

> 


     ?
      .        1-      -  -,    ?

----------

> !


,      ?         :Wow: 
 :Big Grin:

----------

> ,      ?


 ? :Big Grin:

----------

> ?
>       .        1-      -  -,    ?


  :Big Grin:     - :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> ,      ?


 ,     ,      !    !




> 


     ?  :Wow:

----------


## 1977

> -


    !  :Frown:

----------

[QUOTE=1977;53942422] ,     ,      !    !

 :Big Grin:

----------

[QUOTE= ;53942424][QUOTE=1977;53942422] ,     ,      !    !

      ))   ? :Lol:

----------

> 


,    ,     ,      .

----------

> ,    ,     ,      .


  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,     ,      !    !


,     ,        -,   -     ,  ,  ,    ... :Hi:

----------

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,     ,        -,   -     ,  ,  ,    ...


,                          :Big Grin:

----------


## gnews

> ..


" :   ,   ,  !"() :Wink:

----------

*gnews*,    ,    ?

----------


## gnews

> 


 ?  :Wink:

----------

> *gnews*,    ,    ?

----------


## gnews

> 


  :Wink:

----------

> 


.       ,    :yes:

----------


## gnews

,   - 

"...  ,
    ,
  ,   
 , ;

----------

*gnews*,   , ,    -

----------

> *gnews*,   , ,    -


 , -    :Big Grin:

----------

> , -


,   ! -  ,    -.    ,     ,   .   ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## gnews

> 


  :Wink:

----------

[QUOTE=gnews  ;53942490]  :Wink: [/QU

 :Big Grin:

----------

> 


  ! :yes:

----------


## gnews

:yes:

----------

:Wow:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> !


.  .   .      ,   . (

----------


## 1977

> 


       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 1977

> 


,   -  !




> ))


   ,      ,    .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,   -  !


 ?  -  ,  ? :Wow:

----------


## minavi

> -  ,  ?


       (  ).  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


,

----------


## Koteika

> -   ,      ,      ""             (    ,   ,       10-20   ,      ,  ,    "  ", ,    10+ -  !!!)


  . , .     ,    .   , , ,           ?     ,           .     ,   .       -     . 
 :Wow:      ).

----------

> .  , , ,           ?     ,       .     ,   .       -     . 
>      ).


  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> . , .     ,    .   , , ,           ?     ,           .     ,   .       -     . 
>      ).


 -      ! 



> 





> 




   . * Koteika*  ! 
 ! 
  , , .  :Big Grin:

----------

> -      ! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ))        Koteika  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> . , .     ,    .   , , ,           ?     ,           .     ,   .       -     .


 :Good: 




> 


  ,  "...  ,   !"  :Wink:

----------

> 


 




> 


   ? :Blush:

----------


## YUM

> ,  "...  ,   !"


..,   . 
  , , ...

 :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> , , ...


  !      "   ..."!  ...   ""      !  :Wink:

----------


## gnews

> 





> 


-     ?

----------


## YUM

> !      "   ..."!  ...   ""      !


()
- !          .
    ,  ,  ......
  ...
()
-         ?  ...

----------


## gnews

> -        ?  ...


  :Wink:

----------

> -        ? ** ...


     ?    ,    .

----------


## gnews

> ...  .

----------


## YUM

> minavi  
>  ...  .





> 


       ,      ,  ,  ....
   . 
!
 .     ... __     .
..   - !

----------


## Dinchik

?     -.      ,   . ,,         :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> !


!!! ...    ,   !

----------

> ,,     **


  " ",       :yes:

----------


## Dinchik

. . :Smilie:

----------

> , ** !


  !

----------


## YUM

> ?     -.      ,   . ,,


,  .     .    .    - ! 
 ,  ,   ,   - .    - . (  Koteika ?  :Big Grin: ) 
 . -  .     ...   ...
 ( ,  . .  ...
 ,     ... !  ,         :Wow:  )

----------


## gnews

> " ",

----------


## Dinchik

> .    .    - !


   ,       . :Redface: 




> ( ,  . .  ...
>  ,     ... ! ,


  -  ,    :Smilie:

----------

> 


,     :yes:

----------

> ,       .


   ,  *YUM*  :Big Grin:

----------


## gnews

> 


 , ? :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> 


 ...        . 
  - .    - , , . 
, ,      ""    .
 ,   ,      __
.  .  
 ,  .    .

----------


## YUM

> ..
>   -  ,


  :Frown:

----------

> 


  :Big Grin:     ?

----------

> , ?


  ? !

----------


## gnews

> ? !


,  ...   ...

 :Wink:

----------

> 


  ?   ?

----------


## gnews

> ?   ?


  , ,  .




> ?


   : 



> YUM  ...


 -? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> , ,  .


  ,   :Big Grin: 




> -?


  ,  -

----------


## gnews

> ,


 , ,  .
      !




> ,  -


 ?    :Lupa: 





> ,  YUM


?  :quest:  :quest:  :quest:

----------


## YUM

> ?


( ) 
-    ? ,  .. ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gnews

> 


  :Wink:

----------

> !



    "  " :yes: 





> ?


         .  :Big Grin:

----------

[QUOTE=Dinchik;53943430]   ,       . :Redface: 


 :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> Dinchik
> 
> 
>    ,       .


      ()
, ,    ""   1-1,5 ?  :Big Grin: 
       .

----------

> ()
> , ,    ""   1-1,5 ? 
>        .




   ,    : ",    ,    ,   ,  ."

----------


## gnews

> ....   .


 ,   :Wink:

----------

> . , .     ,    .   , , ,           ?     ,           .     ,   .       -     . 
>      ).


    ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Koteika

> ?


 http://cs4367.userapi.com/u28764563/...A_D0_BE_D1.gif

----------


## gnews

> 


,      ? :Frown:

----------

> http://cs4367.userapi.com/u28764563/...A_D0_BE_D1.gif


      )))    :Big Grin:

----------

> )))


!   - ,     - :Big Grin:

----------


## gnews

,   .




> -


 -,    -  :yes:

----------

> !   - ,     -


  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,   .
> 
> 
>  -,    -


  .
  -  .
 -  .
 -

----------


## gnews

> .

----------


## gnews

P.S.  -    ,   :EEK!:

----------


## echinaceabel

-   !    ( ?)   ? :Wow:

----------


## Dinchik

> ( ?)   ?


  ,    .       ,   




>

----------


## YUM

> -   !    ( ?)   ?


     ,   ! 
,       ! 
,    : 
  .   -   .  ""
          ( . )
 ,   ,   . 
     , , ,  - .
   ,    ,     . .
      . (        .. !)
-,    ( ) ,   
 .  .    .
   ...
 :Big Grin: 
 , ! 
.

     ..    - 12 .
     ,   ,    - 45 .
:
 -       !!! 
 :Big Grin:

----------

?

----------


## -

:Big Grin: 

  ? :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ?


-..  ? 
 - !   .
 -  .   -  . 
 ,  ,  .
,  , .
  ,  ,  !  ! 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ...


  ,      .   :Kiss:

----------


## 1977

> ?


? ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> -..  ? 
>  - !   .
>  -  .   -  . 
>  ,  ,  .
> ,  , .
>   ,  ,  !  !


!!!     :Wow:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


    ! :Big Grin:

----------

> ? ?


!?   ,  -?    -,      :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> -,


    ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ?


    ,     
    - ?    ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


? :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> !?   ,  -?    -,


        .
,  ,     . 
.   ,    ,  .
     ,     - .
  - . . ,    - ,   ..... :Redface: 
"" .    .
   ... 
          "" ,              ...    .
      .      - ...

   ... "" ,    .   .

    .

 ,  -     !!! 
   ? 
    ,        ! 
     ?   ! 
! 
 ! 
 :Wow:

----------

> ,  -     !!!

----------

> ?


  :Hmm:

----------

!  , !    :Big Grin:

----------

> !  , !

----------

> 


!  !      :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> 


() 
- ?  :Big Grin:

----------

> !  !


  :Big Grin:

----------

> - ?


  -  ?  ,   :Blush: 




> 


   ? :Wink:

----------

> -  ?  ,  
> 
> 
>    ?


  ,    , , ,    :Big Grin:

----------

> , , ,


!         :Big Grin:

----------

> !


 ..!! :Wow:

----------

> ..!!


    ? :Wow:

----------

> ..!!


  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ,    , , ,


? 
-!  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
  : "" .
 ,   . ,     .   . :Big Grin: 
   .
         .
  ,      , ....
  ! 
! 
  .
(  ) 
 ,    , ?   ? 
 ,      - ! 
  : 
-  
     ! 
-    , ,   ..... .
   -  ! 
  (  - ,  !)           ...
 , , .. ..   !!!  :Wow: 





> 


...   ! 
 :Big Grin:

----------

[QUOTE=YUM;53945384]? 
-!  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow: 
  : "" .
 ,   . ,     .   . :Big Grin: 
   .
         .
  ,      , ....
  ! 
! 
  .
(  ) 
 ,    , ?   ? 
 ,      - ! 
  : 
-  
     ! 
-    , ,   ..... .
   -  ! 
  (  - ,  !)           ...

,      ! :Big Grin:

----------

** ,    ?

----------


## -

> 


  :Wow:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> ,      !


 __ ? 
      ,   
   . 
     "".   . 
     ,   .     -   ! 
-,   ,  ... .   .
""    ,    ,   -   .
  .  ,  ,     ...
   ,      ... 
  - .     25.   .
 , ,  ... ,   (   ,   ,  23-    ...)     ""  . .
 ,  . ... . 
    -    ! 
 ,         ( 14  ,  )
       .     - -   (  )
   ,  .    ,     .
 , ,  !    ,        ,    ,    .
         ,     ,     50   ! 
,          ,   ,     ,   ,      ....  !  :Wow: 
 .
   -! 
 15  = 1    ... !  
     ,      ,   ,     ! 
,    - ,    ...
 , ... ! 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


  :Lol:

----------

> 


 !! :War:

----------


## YUM

> 


  !   !!!! 
 ..  - ! 
,    , ,  ,  ...
 , ! 
  -   ! 

 !    .
 !  :Big Grin: 
 ,

----------


## -

> 





> !!


  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,   .


*YUM*,       -?

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,       -?


    , , ...
    . 12  ,    . 
 .
    ,     . :Wink:

----------

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> 


  ...    :Redface:

----------

> ...

----------


## -

> 


  ...   ...    ))))

----------

> ...   ...    ))))

----------


## -

> 


  )))) .............))))))))

----------

> )))) .............))))))))


      ))

----------


## -

> ))


   )))

----------


## 1977

> ?


"  "  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> 


 ?  :Wow:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,     ,   ,     ! 
> ,    - ,    ...


** :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> ?


 ))

----------

> ))


    -  ?        :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> -  ?


! ׸   ?  :Stick Out Tongue:      ... :Wink:

----------


## gnews

> !





> .


 ,     :Mocking:

----------


## YUM

> ,


! 
 ,     .
   .
,   .

----------

!!!!!!!

----------


## 1977

> !!!!!!!


  !  :Big Grin:

----------

> !


  :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> 


, ,      !

----------

:Stick Out Tongue: 


> , ,      !

----------

> , ,      !


  :Big Grin:

----------


## gnews

> !





> 


  - ? :Wink:

----------

> 


  ...     :Big Grin:

----------

> ...


  :Lol:          ! :Big Grin:

----------


## gnews

> 


 



>

----------

> !


  :Big Grin:

----------

>

----------

>

----------

> 


 :Wow: 
        ? :Big Grin:

----------

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------

> 


!    , ,   ()      : , , , , ...
 :Biggrin:

----------

> !    , ,   ()      : , , , , ...


     !

----------

> !


    ,      :Biggrin:

----------

> ,


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

-   ?

----------

> -   ?


  ,     ,     ,    -   3-  //

----------

> **


 :Blush: 



> **


 :Nea:  -

----------


## YUM

> ...





> 


,  "".
 :Wow: 
,  !  
,   ,   , 
.,  ,  ,    :  



> -   .   ,   : "?  ?    , ?  , ?  ,   - ,   ."  .
> 
>     -  ,           ,        ,     .
> 
>   , : "... (   )   ...   -  , ,   -,   -   .  .        ."
> 
>    ,         ,   .
> 
>   - ,  -    
> ...



  ,   ,    ! 


**       - ,   .          .
[] 

    ,          ,   .     2    , 1   , 1/2        ().

,      :          1:1,  ,    ,    .       .     :    ( -    ),   ,          .

,   Playboy,   8   , 1   , 1   , 1   , 6         1  .

===

 [Sangrita Viuda de Sanchez ].
  ,      .     ,            ,   ,      .

     (Bloody Maria),     .       1−2     ,   ,   ,  ,     .   ,   .

       :
 [jalapeno peppers] -     
 ,  .

    ,    ,     (3/1)   
     ,     .
  (   ,  ) -  -  .


    (  ) [Sangrita de El Jimador ]


 :Wow:

----------

*YUM*,      -    :Big Grin: 
  ,          ,  ,

----------


## gnews

**           -



> 





> 





> ()


 :Wink:  :yes:

----------

!? :Scratch One S Head:

----------


## YUM

> !?


  -  ? 
    ...
"  , " () :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -  ? 
>     ...
> "  , " ()


   !

----------


## YUM

> !


   ! ! 
   ...

...
    ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

1977   ?

----------

> 1977   ?


   ?
 , ,   -,      ,   ,   ,    :Embarrassment: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## gnews

, 




> ,





> 


 :Mocking:

----------

!        :yes:

----------


## gnews

-.




> !





> ?





> !?


 :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> !


  ? 
,  ...    .
  .
 :Wow:

----------


## gnews

:Frown:

----------


## YUM

> 


  . .

    . .  :Wink:

----------


## gnews

No comment

----------

> No comment


 .    //

----------


## gnews

> 


 
 ,,   



>

----------

*gnews*,    ,   ,              .   ,      .

----------


## gnews

> ,   ,


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 




> 


 




> No comment

----------


## 1977

> -   ?


      !  :Love:

----------


## echinaceabel

- , .

----------


## 1977

> - , .


      !  :Wink:

----------

?        , ,  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> .    //


      ,   . 
   .     .
 ,         ,      .
      (    ,    ,   ), 
   ...
""  - .  ,   .   - ,    /  
 .  ,     ,  .   ,        . 
, ...
,   .....,       "".
     ,  ,    . 
 "" ,   ! 
     ,   ,  . 
...    ...

----------

*YUM*,  :yes:

----------


## gnews

> - , .

----------


## YUM

> 


 ?  ,   ? 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


   !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gnews

? -  ,    :Wink:

----------

*   *
--    :Big Grin:

----------


## Depronix

.    -  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## gnews

> --


  ?
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -  ,


  ,   ,    .     ,    ,     ,   ,      ,   .       ,       ,  ,  .          ,    ,     ,     .   ,     :Big Grin:              ,        ,  .       -    " "  :Wow:      .        .             "  "
 :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,   ,    .     ,    ,     ,   ,      ,   .       ,       ,  ,  .          ,    ,     ,     .   ,                 ,        ,  .       -    " "      .        .             "  "


   ...
  .
           .
 ,  ,     . 
 , ,     ,        .
     ,     ......    . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gnews

> ,    ,


,    :Wink:

----------

> ,


  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,


 - "" ? 
 -   ? 
  ?  , ...      ,  -  ...
,  ?       ... 
   ( ).
 ,    ....  :Wow: 
,  ! 
.    .   ,  , !  
..    .
-,  ,   ,    " " (   )
,  !  ""        . 
 .  .   1947 .  :Big Grin: 
  ,  ,   -   ....
...
,      .  -   -2102.
    ...
  ,     ,     ,  . 
  ,             ,
 "".... 
, ,   ,    ...      .  :Big Grin: 
   .  -     ,  -,  .
 -   .  :Wow:    . 
 ,   - ! 
  .
! 
 :yes:

----------

> -2102


  :Redface:

----------

*  *
-,      ,        ,

----------


## gnews

? 

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

:Wow:

----------


## YUM

> *  *
> -,      ,        ,


! 
   ...
     ""     ..   ...
    "17"  .          .
 ,     ,   . .   . 
  ,   ""    ,    .   -  "",      .     . -  "" !!!!  
   ,         .       ,       - ""  :Frown:

----------


## gnews

> 





> 


 ?    "  " :Mocking:

----------


## YUM

> ?    "  "


   , " ",         :Embarrassment:

----------

> , " ",


  !  :Biggrin:

----------


## HollPapper

)

----------

> )


 :Scare3:   ?


*YUM*,  ,   ! :Big Grin:

----------


## minavi

> !


    ?  :Wow:

----------


## minavi

> *YUM*,  ,   !


  :Big Grin:

----------

> ** ?


 !!!





> 


      ,           
 :Big Grin:

----------


## minavi

> !!!


  -    :Wow: 
"    :"!" ()

----------


## YUM

> ?
> 
> 
> *YUM*,  ,   !


?
   .   .
,   -  .      - .
   ...     ...

----------

> ,   - ** .      - .


,       ,  -

----------


## YUM

> ,       ,  -


 , ...      ,  ... :Big Grin:

----------

> , ...      ,  ...


 -  ,    - ? :Smile:

----------


## YUM

> -  ,    - ?


    "" ? 
.  ,            8-  :Big Grin: 
 ...   ,     ...,  ...... :Big Grin: 
 , "",   ,   ,  .
 ...

----------

> 8-


 :Wow:

----------


## gnews

? 
http://video.yandex.ru/#search?id=47...87%D0%BA%D0%B0

----------


## echinaceabel

...,  ? - -    ... -...* ,         ...   * :Big Grin:

----------

> -   ?


    (     ) ,      ,

----------


## 1977

> (     )


׸ ?  " ".

----------


## Dinchik

> (     ) ,      ,


    .        3 .   ,     ,       :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> .        3 .   ,     ,


,  , !
     ,     ! 
 ,   ,   (   )    .
  ,   - !  
,      ,    .
,     ,     - , ,   
 . 
,        :
     .  . 
 -  -.
 - --.
 - ...
    . , , ...

 , , ! 
    ,      . 
 :Big Grin: 
   .

----------

[QUOTE= ;53951042]

 :Wow:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


*  *

----------

> **


   ?          -   8  **  :yes: 
 :Big Grin:

----------

> *  *


))

----------

> *  *


!   !       :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


**    ! * *   ,       ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> **


*   *



> ,       ?


 ,    ,    :yes:

----------

> "" ? 
> .  ,            8- 
>  ...   ,     ...,  ......
>  , "",   ,   ,  .
>  ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,


-...     ...

----------


## YUM

> 


,     ....

----------


## echinaceabel

. :Big Grin:

----------

> ,     ....
>  50883


  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> 


-... - .
 - . 
,  ...  -  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


!

----------

> .


!     ?

----------

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


 ! :Big Grin:

----------

*echinaceabel*,     :yes:  -   -   :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


      ? *   ... ...*
:  . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> *   ... ...*


 !?       :yes: 
      ,       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> ,


    ,   !  :Wink:

----------


## gnews

> 





> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ,   !


  : 14.02.2013, 04:25 
 -!!! 
  -!!! 
  ,   ? 
  .

----------


## minavi

> : 14.02.2013, 04:25 
>  -!!! 
>   -!!! 
>   ,   ? 
>   .


 - 4:25,     8:25.    !  , ,   8:25   .   ...

----------


## gnews

> ...


  :Biggrin:

----------


## YUM

> - 4:25,     8:25.    !  , ,   8:25   .   ...


      ,   -.      
-  ...
-  ,   ...
  ,  " ".  , , ... ,   .
  -   . 
  ()
  "  " .    ,    ,    ...
     . 96- . (    )  ISQ .
"" .   ?   .   ,   .
   ,      .  ,    :Stick Out Tongue: 
  . ,     .  , .
      ,     ... :Wink:

----------


## gnews

> .


 :yes:

----------


## 1977

> ,


      !  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## minavi

> !


         .

----------


## YUM

> .


 ?  ,   ?  :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> ,   ?


!  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:    !  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> !    !


,   - _""_
      ,    - 
  .     ... 
,  - ..
,   ....
, ,   ,  ......
 :Wink: 
(    ... :Frown: )

----------


## ewgenii1971

> ,     30         ,          , ,      .       ?


  -      ,       ,      . ,      ,     .     .    ,    -   .  ,    ,    ?

----------


## 1977

> ...


     !  :Wow:

----------


## 1977

> -      ,       ,      . ,      ,     .     .    ,    -   .  ,    ,    ?


     ...         !      .

----------


## YUM

> ,     30         ,          , ,      .       ?


( ,     )
20      . 30      ...
    ... :Wink:    - ""  .

----------


## 1977

> 


   !   ,   -     !

----------


## gnews

> .


   - .
    ,   :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> ,


  !  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gnews

> ...





> !


  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> !   ,   -     !


...
  .
    !

----------

[QUOTE=gnews  ;53955129]   - .


 :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

[QUOTE= ;53955658]


> - .


         . 
, ,   ! 
  .  -   ..

----------

[QUOTE=YUM;53955668]


> . 
> , ,   ! 
>   .  -   ..


  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

[QUOTE= ;53955673]


> 


,     "/QUOTE"    ? 
   . :Big Grin:

----------

"/QUOTE"

----------


## YUM

> "/QUOTE"


  ,       - .
{QUOTE}{/QUOTE}    .   ,     .
  "  "     ,    ,  ,       .
 ,     QUOTE    =    -   ,     
 ,        .    

[QUOTE- ;53955689]"/QUOTE"  [/QUOTE] 
,    ?  .       




> "/QUOTE"

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> 



    ?  :Big Grin: 

[QUOTE=gnews ;53955129]   - .




 ""   ?

----------

! :Big Grin:

----------


## gnews

,  .

 :Mocking:

----------

[QUOTE=gnews  ;53955717],  .
 :Big Grin:

----------

>

----------

> 


   [/QUOTE]

----------

,       0,23  :Biggrin:

----------


## YUM

[QUOTE= ;53955719]


> ,  .


.  .
 .
1.      ins       - "",  ""?
2.       ,       . :Wink:

----------

> ,       0,23


       5      :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


   -       -?  :Wink:  :Wow:

----------


## 1977

> !


 :Wow:  !  :Wink:

----------

> !


  :Big Grin:

----------

:Yahoo:

----------


## 1977

> 


 ?  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

!                                  ! :Frown:

----------

> ?

----------


## ˸

> 


   ???

----------

> ???


  :Wow:

----------


## 1977

> !


   ,     ?  :Wow:

----------

> ,     ?


  :Morning1:

----------


## 1977

> 


 !   !  :Wink:     -   ,   -    ( ) ....   ,     ?      ,      ... ** ,        ,     ...    ...        ...      !

----------

> !   !     -   ,   -    ( ) ....   ,     ?      ,      ... ** ,        ,     ...    ...        ...      !

----------


## 1977

> 


   -!     !     -  !       (     :Wink: ),        - ,  ,  ,    33 , , ...   ... ...   ,     ...   (26  )     ...  ,    -   - ,     ,     ,      !             ,     ...   ,     ()  ""...   -...      ...   ..  ..  ,   , ,           ,  ,    -   ... , ,       ...

----------



----------


## ˸

> 


??!!
  ...
  ?

----------

> ??!!
>   ...
>   ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> 


, ,
   ,
    .
H ,  ,
  ,
  ,
   .

H ,  ,
   ,
    ,
    ,
    .

, , ,
, ,
   ,
   .
   ,
,    ,
, , ,
, .
   ,
   ,
   ,
,    .

, 
  ,
,   .
H ,  ,
  ,
  ,
   .

H ,  ,
   ,
    ,
    ,
   .

, , ,
, ,
   ,
   .
   ,
,    ,
, , ,
, .
   ,
   ,
   ,
,    .

, , , , ,
, , , , .
/ " "   .

----------


## YUM

.    18 - .
 .
    ,   .
      .
 - :
   ,         ? 
    ( ? ,  ,   ...)
 .....  . ,  ... ,    .
 ,    , . 
(   , .       ...   ""       ......) 
 , ,     ,    ,  ,     ...   ....      ,           ,    .
 ?
 ? 
, ,   :
  . 
  ,       . . 
,    ,        .
...    ! 
        ,   ,   . 
.
    ,     .
   ,     - ...  ,      ... :Wink:

----------


## gnews

> ,    ,  ,     ...   ....     ,


   :
" ... ,  ,      .
 ,   ,           ...          ,     .    , .   . 
   ...          . ", - , -      ". 
   ,       .   
     ,..   -    ,    ...", - , -    -     ". 
-,   ,    " :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> :
> " ... ,  ,      .
>  ,   ,           ...          ,     .    , .   . 
>    ...          . ", - , -      ". 
>    ,       .   
>      ,..   -    ,    ...", - , -    -     ". 
> -,   ,    "


 " .."   :
- ,  ...    ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## gnews

:Mocking: 

        "...   "

----------


## 1977

*YUM*,       !  ,     10   ,   15 ,      ...    ?      ,    ,  ?     90-60-90...      ,     !    ...  ""    (, !)        !

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,       !  ,     10   ,   15 ,      ...    ?      ,    ,  ?     90-60-90...      ,     !    ...  ""    (, !)        !


   , .   ,       .
  ,  , ,  ,    ,  - ! 
 - ! 
        ...
 ,    ,    ? 
 ,  , ? 
  (),  -   ! 
 ,     -       "".
,   , ? 
,    ! 
. 
.
  ,   . 
 -...
,  .  -   1977,   .....: 
   ---,  . .  , ..  .
,  , ,  -   !!! 
 . ,   . 
.
 - !  :yes:

----------


## gnews

, 



> 90-60-90.


          ? :Wink: 

 ,    .    .

      . :yes:    ,     90-60-90,   -     ?

----------


## YUM

> , 
>           ?
> 
>  ,    .    .
> 
>       .   ,     90-60-90,   -     ?


 ? 
      .      ......
 -, ! 
 ,    ,     ,     .
  ... ,   - ! 
! 
(  ) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gnews

> 


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## YUM

> 


   , ,  ? :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

> , ,  ?


    ? :Vampire:

----------

> .    18 - .
>  .
>     ,   .
>       .
>  - :
>    ,         ? 
>     ( ? ,  ,   ...)
>  .....  . ,  ... ,    .
>  ,    , . 
> ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


! () :Big Grin:

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ?


   .    ,  ...




> 


! 
! 
    .
      :
, ,   30 ..40 ...
,  - 41.
 ...

  - .
29.  -8 ,    
   ,    -  ...

,    ,   ...
,   . , ! 


  -  
, ,  - , ...
28 .....? 

166  66... ,   .
  ! 
! 
 ,     -  . 
,  ! 
  ,    ... :Big Grin:

----------

> .    ,  ...
> 
> 
> ! 
> ! 
>     .
>       :
> , ,   30 ..40 ...
> ,  - 41.
> ...


   ! :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> !


?  -   
 :Wow: 

    ... ...
   ,   ...

----------

> ?  -   
> 
> 
>     ... ...
>    ,   ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


    ,   , ,  . -,        ( ), -,   - ,         ,  ,  ,   ,    - , ,    ,     ,   !!!              .          !  :Wink: 





> -  !


,  !      ,    -   -    ,    ...  :yes:

----------


## echinaceabel

> !


   . :Wink:    ,     -  . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> 


, ! 
  ,    .
  ,   ?   .
,  __,  , ! 
      . 
  . .
, ,   .  - ! 
 . 
    ,  ,  .
.  . 
,  " " .   -     - .  - .
 ,  - .   - ? 
 ,     !   ,     ...-!
    ,    .
,   ..,  -  ......
, ! !     ...
, . 
,    "" .  ,        ? 
  - -!!! !!!   - "  ".  "  " ,    ...
 - ! 
    "  " ! 
      , ,  ,   ... :Big Grin: 
,   .  - ,  ! 
     . ,  ,   ,   -   "-".
.  !        ,  ! 
      ,    - ?    ,      - ?

----------


## 1977

> ,    - ?    ,      - ?


*YUM*,          !  :Wow:          ...  !  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,          !          ...  !


   ,     .
,   ,    " -",        __    . 
! 12   ,        -  ...   - ! 
, ,   .     ? 
 ,   ,  ,     ,             ,   -  ,      ,          - !!!! !!!     ,     ! 
  ,  ,  ,   ,   ... :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

*YUM*,     :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


    - ...

----------


## YUM

> - ...


  ? 
  , , .     .
  .
,   .           ...
 ,    ... :Big Grin:

----------


## minavi

> ,   .           ...
>  ,    ...


  -      -  .  -   -.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
   ,       -,       .          ,        .  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> -      -  .  -   -. 
>    ,       -,       .          ,        .


             ! 
   !  
    ,   ,        -   
   ? (   ? )   -  ,        ,            - ,     - ,    ,
    .

*minavi*    ,     !      . 
       -.   

,          ? 
  -      ,  ,  ,      ,   -   .               .

----------

:Pleasantry:

----------

> ,   , ,  . -,        ( ), -,   - ,         ,  ,  ,   ,    - , ,    ,     ,   !!!              .          ! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,  !      ,    -   -    ,    ...


          )              !!)                :Big Grin:

----------

,  - !?

----------

> ,  - !?


  )

----------

> )


,     :yes: 
      ,      ? :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> 


! 
 ,         -  ?  :Wink: 
.     !  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> ,      ?


  . 
,    -  ! 
   . ""   ...

----------

> ,    
>       ,      ?

----------

> 


   ,  ?

----------

> .    !


    ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,  ?


? :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,


     - ! 
(  .,      ...)

----------


## echinaceabel

> ...)


** , , ... , . :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ** , , ... , .


  : 
,   ! 
  ...

      "-".
     ,    ,    .



> .     . 
>   . 
>    ,   .
> 
>    ,     . 
>  ,  ,    .


 .
...
   ... :yes: 

     ? 
  :
http://www.gastronom.ru/recipe/6662/ryba-fish

----------


## 1977

> 


 !  :Smilie:         ?  :Wink:  :Wow:  
*YUM*,    ...     -  ,  -          -     ...   ...  :Frown:  



> !


!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,  ?

----------

:Big Grin:

----------

> 


 ,  ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> 


()
,  -  ...... :Wink:

----------

> ()
> ,  -  ......


  :Wow:

----------

> 


      , ..        :Big Grin:

----------

> , ..


  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


    -    ? :Big Grin:

----------

[QUOTE= ;53961240]    -    ? :Big Grin: [/QUOT

 :Big Grin:

----------

> 


,         :Blush:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


 ?

----------

> ?


  :yes:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


!

----------


## YUM

> !


( ) :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ( )


  ?

----------


## 1977

> !


     ... -  ,    !  :Wink:

----------

> -


    ,    ?

----------


## 1977

> ,    ?


  !  :Wink:

----------


## gnews

> -  ,    !





> ,    ?


 :Hmm:    -   :Wink:

----------

> !


     ?

----------


## YUM

> ?


׸ ?  ?
     ? 
...    . 
,  ...
  , __   ?  
 - ,   -  .
  .         ...
  ...  ...
.         (         ),
    ...     ....   ,  , ,  ...  ,   ...
. 
   ,   ,     ,  ...
  ? 
 ?   -,        ...
 , , ! 
   -   ......

----------


## 1977

** ,   ,   - !  :Smilie:     , ...?  :Wow: 



> ?


 ...  :Wow:  ,   ""     !  :Wink:

----------

"  "   :yes:     -      :Biggrin:

----------

> - !


  :Big Grin:

----------


## gnews

> , , !
>    -   ......


 ,   /   ,        .
   :Lupa:        .

----------


## 1977

> 


     ?  :Wow:

----------


## minavi

> ?


 ,      . :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,      .


?

----------


## 1977

> ,      .


 ,    ?  :Wow:  :Big Grin: 




> ?


 :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ?


 : ! ....
 ,        .
 - ...
-   ,        ?
-   ?

----------

> ,    ?


   ?   ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> ,


    ?  :Wow:

----------

> ?


    -    ,    -  ,     -  ?

----------


## 1977

> -    ,    -  ,     -  ?


,   -  "  ,    ,     !"  :Wink:    -     ?  ? ,   ?  :Wink:

----------



----------


## 1977

> 


 :Wow: 
    "" ?  :Wink:

----------



----------


## 1977

> 


  -  ,  ...      ...   ...    -      :Smilie:

----------



----------


## 1977

> 


...       ...  ...  ...    ... ... ... ...  :Frown:

----------

> 


--,       23 ,    ?





> 


     ,        ,   ,   ,       





> **


  :Mocking:

----------

*   *
, !  , !      ,     :Big Grin:   :Wink: ,      !            :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

""  :Embarrassment:  
"...  ,       ,         ,  ,        ,     ..."  :Redface:  ... ,      ...      ...   ,      ... ,  ...   :Embarrassment: 
"      !"  :Redface: 
"   ,    ..."  :Redface:

----------

> ""


*1977*,  ,

----------


## gnews

> ""


 :yes:   .

----------


## YUM

-  ,       ...
    :




> ...       ...  ...  ...    ... ... ... ...





> ""  
> ..."      !" 
> "   ,    ..."





> 



, .  .  ,    ...
   :



> 


  ?  -: 
,  ,      
   ,     
  -  , :



> 


:. ...- ? ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> ,


  :Embarrassment:       " "...  :Embarrassment:  ...  :Embarrassment: 



> 


 ...    ,     ...  ...  :Redface: 



> 


     ,   ...  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> " "...  ... 
> 
>  ...    ,     ...  ... 
> 
>      ,   ...


     .
(  ,   -?  ,      ? )
     ,   ,    ,       ...   .
     (  )       ..,  ...
,  - !      :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


,     (     )  ...  ...    ( )...     :Wink:      (  ...).  :Frown: 




> ..,  ...


 - ...    -  :Smilie:   - -...     ...  - ...      " "   !        .   ,     " "...   ,   "  ",   ...

----------


## YUM

> ...      " "   !        .   ,     " "...   ,   "  ",   ...


! 
   " " (     ...).
, ,     . ,  ...    .  ,         ,   ,   .  
 ,    ,  ... .....   .
    ,   .             "..." (           ...),   . .         .   .  ...  - ,   " " . 
...   ,   ,               .     . /
 - .  - ...
- ?  -  ,  ! ...   ...

, ,   ,           -..
 ,  ... -   ,    :Stick Out Tongue:    , ...   :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> ,              .    . /


     ...  :Wink:  

 .

,      

,   ,
  !
  -  :
", !"
: " ".
  .
"  ?"
 : "".

  :
", 
  ?"
 : ",
    .
 ,
 ,  ".
   ,
  :
"  , ,
, , !
  ,


  .
   ,
  .
   -
   ".
" ,- ,- 
  .
   ?
  ?"
 : ", -
   , -
  , :
   .
, ,   
 ,  .
   :
,  !"
", - , - ,
   :
    -
  ".

   ...
 !
 ,  .

8-12  1982


 :Wink:

----------

?  :Wow:  :Wow:  
   !  :Wink:       ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


 !  :Wink: 



> ,


 ...    ...

----------

> ! 
> 
>  ...    ...


  :Big Grin:  
  -  ! ()  :Wow:

----------


## 1977

> -


,   ,    ...  ...    ...

----------


## gnews

> .


  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> 


(  ......)
-    "  "    ...""  :Rofl:

----------


## gnews

> ...""


 :Mocking: 
 :Girl Blush:

----------

- ?  ,  ?      ,       .

----------


## 1977

> .


  ...     - ?  !

----------


## echinaceabel

> ...     - ?


 .     - .   ? :Wow:

----------


## 1977

> ?


 -   -    "" - "   ".       ,   " " -  ...     ,   ,    ...  ..  ..  :Frown:

----------


## echinaceabel

> "   "


, !      -  ?

----------


## minavi

-  20     .    ,           ,     .   ,   .     ,  ,     .        -,    .

----------


## YUM

,   !         .
   ,  ,   ! 
 -    .  ,  ,  ,  , .   
 . .. -  .      ,    .
 -   . -  . 
,   , ,  !  ,  ,  -  !
     ,     ,    -       "". 
 ...     " ".    ,   ... ,    , !   !     " "             .  ,  "   ",  "  ,   "...     "  ",       ...    ,   ,   ""    .
 ,    ""       - "20      ..."       " ",          ...
 , ,  -   !       .        ,         "",    " ". 
  ,    . ,    ... :Big Grin:

----------


## gnews

> 


       ,  , "   ,  "

----------


## YUM

> ,  , "   ,  "





> 15.03.2013, 10:00 #1463
> YUM
>      ,  !        ...


 :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> ,  ,   !
>  -   .  ,  ,  ,  , .   
>  . .. -  .     ,    .
>  -   . -  .
> ,   , ,  !  ,  ,  -  !
>     ,     ,    -       "".


  ,       -  ,    " "         !     ... -...    ""  20  50? ?  ?

----------


## YUM

> ,       -  ,    " "         !     ... -...    ""  20  50? ?  ?


.
  . 
 10 ?

----------


## 1977

> -  ?


, . :




> -


*minavi*,     -  .     ,     ( ).

----------


## 1977

> 10 ?


 ...    ...     )  ,  ,         :Wink:

----------


## minavi

> *minavi*,     -  .     ,     ( ).


,  . , ,  ,     .       .

----------


## YUM

> ,  . , ,  ,     .       .


 () ""  .   ,   ,   .
   . : --!   .
 - : "".    - ,   (   - ,  ).
  , , . - .    :  
, ,  ...        ,         ""
 - ... :Wink: 
  ,    !

----------


## echinaceabel

> !


-,  ,.

----------


## YUM

> -,  ,.


 ,     , -     :Frown: 
   ,   ...        ...
   !   -    ,  ,  ... ! 
 :No-no:

----------


## echinaceabel

> -


  ( -  ).

----------


## 1977

> ,    , -


,      , ..     ,       ()   .  - (   25)     - ,     ,    ...      ,  ,      .    -       , ..   ...       ,    ...   ... ...

----------


## echinaceabel

...

----------


## 1977

> ...


 :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ...


,  ,      :Big Grin:

----------

:Wink:

----------


## 1977

> 


    -  ...   ""...         ?       ?

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


 ...   ...     .

----------


## YUM

> ...   ...     .


         "".
   ? 
 ...
  ,   ,       "- "   .
     : 
 -     - , 
-  ,    - !
-   ,   - !  :Embarrassment: 
,   -  ...     ,  -       ,   .
,     ,    ,     ! 
          ,    ""  ...

      ,  , -    ""   ,   -      , ?
  ""   ,      ... 
? ?  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> ""   ,     ...


   ,    -   "",      (,  -   , , ,  ),   ...   ,  ,    - .    .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


    -   () :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> -


    - "    "... ,    !  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ,    -   "",      (,  -   , , ,  ),   ...   ,  ,    - .    . 
> 
> 
>     - "    "... ,    !


  ,         : 
   .  ! 
 :Stick Out Tongue: 

,  , "",   . .   ..  :Embarrassment: 
 -       .  ,  -  :Redface:  
,    "",      .
     " " ? 
, , ,  (      ).
,   ,     , .    ...
, -,  . ,   ,   -       ...

----------


## 1977

> 


  ?  :Wow: 




> ...


  ...  :Wink:    ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ? 
> 
> 
>   ...    ...


(        )
-  !      :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> (        )


! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> !


-,  - ...
 .  ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> -,  - ...


  :Wink:    ,   )))      :Wink:  () " "

----------


## gnews

> !





> -,  - .





> 


  .  :yes: 
,   24,   48     :Biggrin:

----------


## minavi

> . 
> ,   24,   48


  72  :Wow:

----------


## 1977

> 72


 :yes:   :Smilie:

----------

> ...   ...     .


  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> 


 :Super:  :write:    !

----------


## 1977

> 


... ...  :Wow:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ... ...


, ,    ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> ?


 ?  :Wow:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


   ,    ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

! 
   ,     .
 ,  ...   . ,  ! 
,  -       .
" ",  ,    ,    ,   
      ! 
   ...    .. :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ...    ..


!  ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> !  ...


   , . ,   ...

  ,  ?
    .


      ...

 .    ,  -  ..

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,


,    !   -   ? :EEK!:

----------


## YUM

> ,    !   -   ?


,   ,       .    - . :Confused: 
  ,  .  . ,    - .     -  .
,     ? ,  ,   - !   - . 
,  ,   -   ,        ?
   ,      . , ,      ? :Shok:

----------


## IWAN

,     
"1.  .      ""?      ?       .   ,      "  ",  ,  .     ,        ,   . ."

----------


## echinaceabel

> , ,      ?


,  -, !     ... :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

*IWAN*,       .     .      ,   ,       ( ).  :Wink:    ( ),     " ",    -  ...   99%     ...    ...   .  :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> *IWAN*,       .     .      ,   ,       ( ).    ( ),     " ",    -  ...   99%     ...    ...   .


,    "   ",    .
 ,    -  ,  ,  ? 
  ,  , ,        .
, , ... :Wink: 
, "  ",  -   "  ".  ,  ...
  ""       - . 
, ,      - .    . :Big Grin: 
 , ,     .     , -.....
     . 
...    -   ?
   - "  " ? 
 ,   ... :Yahoo:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,        ,   . ."


         .   ,    .  . ,      ,  ,  . :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ,    .  .


?  :Bad:  ? 
   -  ! 
 -  ! 
           ,   /     - ! 
   ,  "  "......
  18    - "   "! 
!   -         .. :Scare3: 
,   -  !            ...
 -  !  ""  ..
...   -  !  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dinchik

> /    - !


 



> 140000 .   99  600 ! !!!


  ,  .    1 .    ?

----------


## YUM

> ,  .    1 .    ?


 ,  "",   ?  :Lol:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,  "",   ?


.     .         -  . :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> .     .         -  .


 , , ,   ...   - !  **,  ...
 140     ! 
( )    ,   , "  36".    . 
 ?    .        . 
  ,     .  :Wink:

----------


## Dinchik

> , , ,   ...   - !  ,  ...


,     ,    ,    ,  .       .       .   - .      .   . :Smilie:

----------


## minavi

> ( )    ,   , "  36".    . 
>  ?    .        . 
>   ,     .


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> , , ...


     100%!  :Wink:            !  :Wink:  



> , ,


     !         !  :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> 


  ,  ...() :Wow: 
    ,    .
 ,     . -,    ! 
   - ,    ...    :Big Grin: 




> !


  ()





> !


! 
   ,     ,     ... :Sorry: 
  .

----------


## 1977

> 


...  ?  :Wink: 




> !


׸ ! !  :Big Grin: 




> ()


        "  "  :Wink:   , ...  :Wink:  ...     ...  ....  :Big Grin:    ?  :Wow:  " "   ""!  :Frown:

----------


## minavi

> ,  ...()


 !  :Big Grin: 





> !
>    ,     ,     ...


  .    (  -  ),   -  .  :yes:

----------


## YUM

> ...  ?


 ? ...
 .
     ...   ,  ...
 ,  . :Stick Out Tongue: 




> "  "   , ...  ...     ...  ....    ?  " "   ""!


 ,  ...    ,   - . 
 ! (  ...)

----------


## YUM

> ...
>   .    (  -  ),   -  .


   - !    .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## minavi

> - !    .


   -        (, ,   :Smilie:  )

----------


## YUM

> -        (, ,   )


-...   .   - !  :Girl Mad: 
,     .   . ׸ -    ,  ... ...
 :Rofl:

----------

!
 ,     -  ? :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> 140000 .   99  600 ! !!!


     -  , ... :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> - !   .


,    ,  ,   



> , , ...
>      100%!

----------


## YUM

> -  , ...


! 
    ?      ,     ... .




> !
>  ,     -  ?


!   .     .
 - . ,    ,  ...,      . :Big Grin: 
  ,             .  ,    : , ,      .  ! 
     ...     .

----------


## Dinchik

> ?     ,     ... .


    19  ?    .   ,        ,         - .

----------


## YUM

> 19  ?    .   ,        ,         - .


    " " .   - .  -  "  ". :Wow: 
          ...       "".  :Big Grin: 
  , -          -  ... :Stick Out Tongue: 
      .  ,  ,     .
,  , ,        ,  - ... :Big Grin:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,  , ,       ,  - ...


, .         . :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> .


 !!!  :EEK!:

----------


## Zivler

> :         ))


- .                 .         (,      ).       .       .     ,    .         .          .   .   ,   .       ,     .

----------


## Dinchik

> .       .


    ?  -  ,      .     ,           ,  .  -, .     ,      ?   ,   .  ,        ,    ,   ,   ,    .



> ,    .         .          .


   . -     ,    .       ,      ,    ?  , .   ,   ?     ,   -.             ,   ?   - ? 




> ,


  .     -  ?

----------


## Zivler

> ,      ,    ?  , .   ,   ?     ,   -.             ,   ?


  ,      .   ,   ,     70%   .  ,    ,    .     .    -  .

 ,    .   11     , .  :Smilie:    .    ,      .

----------


## Zivler

> .     -  ?


,   24    , 2  ,   (,  , ),      .   .    ,   -.

----------


## Dinchik

> ,    .   11     , .


 . 




> ,   ,     70%   .


,   ,      ?  ,   ,     -  ?



> -  .


      ,   .     ,    ,      .       .  - ,       ,      ,    ?

----------

> ,   -


     ?       :yes:    , , ... :Big Grin:

----------


## 66

> ,   24    , 2  ,   (,  , ),      .   .    ,   -.


,   ""    ,                :Aggressive: 

     ,   (   )   " ",           ,    ,     . :Frown:

----------


## 66

> ?         , , ...


  :Wink:

----------


## Dinchik

> 


         . ,     .         ,     ,   .        ,       ,        .  ,    .    ,             ,   .    ,        .

----------


## Zivler

> ,    ,      .       .


    ,   .     ,   .   -  .      ""      ,            ,   :         .        .
P.S.        .  ,      ,     .       .

66,   .   ,    ,  .   -    ", ,  ", "      ".  .      ,    .      .              .

----------


## Dinchik

> ""      ,            ,   :         .        .


.., -, ,   -      ? ,          .   ,       ,     -   .

----------


## 66

66,   .   ,    ,  .   -    ", ,  ", "      ".  .      ,    .      .              .[/QUOTE]

 :Wow:  ...     :Wow:  
   -,

----------


## 66

> .., -, ,   -      ? ,          .   ,       ,     -   .


 ,   ,    :Redface:

----------


## Zivler

> .., -, ,   -      ?


. -,        ,         . ,        ,    ,              .            .




> -,


  ,    .  :yes:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,        ,    ,              .


  ,      .    ,   -      ,           ,   ,  .

----------


## Zivler

> ,      .    ,   -      ,           ,   ,  .


 ,     ,         ,         .     ,     ,      ,    (, ,    "  " ),    ,   .




> ,   -      ,           ,   ,  .


       ,   .       .    ,      .     ,      .

----------


## Zivler

,    .       ,   2 . ,       .          .      .  ,          .

----------

*Zivler*,       .     ,      .      -    "   "  :Big Grin:    ,    24     ,    .     ?        .



> .    ,      .


!        ,     .        "   ".     ....

----------


## Zivler

> !        ,     .        "   ".     ....


 ,           ?          ,    ..?  .

----------

> ,           ?          ,    ..?  .


, ,        )))))  -   .  - ,  .     - ,  ,         ,    -     -  .




> ,           ?


. ,      .

----------


## gnews

> ,     .        "   "


+1




> ,      .


+1

----------

*gnews*,       :yes: 
 /    "     ,   !",  ()    /   "     ,   !" 




> ,   .     ,      .


       .

----------


## gnews

> .


      ,           .
     -  . 





> ...    "     ,





> .          .      .


  .   ,       .

----------


## Zivler

> .   ,


   .     " "     .     .    ,       .     .  ,      "1  + 1 ",    .       , ,     .

----------

.  ,    ,         ,   . 



> "      ".  .


  ,     "", ""   ,        .      ,         ,       .




> ,   2 . ,       .          .      .


          .      ,        ,   .  ,                   .

----------

*Zivler*,           .       .  , ,     (    ..).     -  " "  .     ,   ,    .    , . , ,  "  ".
     -      !     :Big Grin:        ,   -      - ,     .

----------


## gnews

> - ,


   . 





> 


    ?

----------

,      ,     ,  ,    :Smilie:   "  ".

----------


## Zivler

> -    ?


 -  ,    .  -  -     .

----------


## gnews

> -  ...


  . 



> 


   ? :Smilie:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,      .


  . -       ?



> ,    .       ,   2 . ,       .          .      .


     . - ,     ?   ,  .     ?  ,           .     ,   ,      ?     ?



> !        ,     .        "   ".


  . 




> .


  ,      -  .. -. ,  ,     ,        .  ,   , .    ,  ,       .




> . ,      .


   .

----------


## Zivler

> .      ,        ,   .  ,                   .


 ,     !
  .     :Big Grin:   ,         .   -     .




> ,   ,      ?     ?


 ,    "".   ,   ,                ,   .

----------


## Dinchik

> -     .

----------


## 1977

> ,    ""


      ...        ...   ....

----------


## gnews

> .


+1

----------


## Dinchik

,    ,     .      . ..          .         ,     .      /  ,   .  .         ,         .     .        . ,  ,  -  .

----------

> ,     !


*Zivler*,       ,    . -     .  -          .  ,    - , ,   (   ),  ..  ..        (,    -       ?). 
   ,     - "      ,    .". ,    ,    -             ,            -     ,      . 
   ,    ,        ,   .       , ,       -   . 
 - ,  . ,   - ,   ..  ..     ,      ,          ,       .             )))

  ,    .  ,  .   .     ..   . , ,    .

----------


## YUM

> *Zivler*...
> 
>   ,    .  ,  .   .     ..   . , ,    .


 , ,   ...
 ,      "" 


> ,            -     ,      .


  "" 




> ...      ,


   ,   ,    ,  ,              .   ,    ., ,          .




> ... - ,  . ,   - ,   ..  ..     ,      ,          ,       .             ))) ...


,  .    ( ) " "   ,      ,        .




> ...      ,    .


 - !   -  .       :   ! 
 ,    " ":   .   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## gnews

> ,   ,  ,


 ,   .   .
  : - , -/ , , .    .

----------


## YUM

> ,   .   .
>   : - , -/ , , .    .


! 
  -  !!! 
 :    .
 :  - , -/  :Wow:

----------


## Dinchik

> - !   -  .       :   ! 
>  ,    " ":   .   ...


 ,    ,     -.       ,      .    - -     .   ,     ,   ,  ,      .  -     ,           .

----------


## gnews

> 


:
1.  -,  !  !  -  !
2.  -,   !  -  !
 ""  ""

----------


## Dinchik

> -  !!! 
>  :   .
>  : - , -/


  ,    ,      .

----------

*YUM*,  .... ,     ,   (  )          .  .... 24 ,   :Big Grin: 
     .  ,       " "         .             .



> ,  .    ( ) " "   ,      ,        .


,        ,                :Smilie:     -               .          .
   -      :Smilie:  ,              -       ,        .       ,       ,   .       -     ?

----------


## YUM

> ...   -     ,              -       ,        .       ,       ,   .       -     ?


   .     .   -        ( " ...   "      ) . ..    ,       ,   ,   ,     .
,   ,        ( ). 
 100   ,  ,   ,     , , ...
70                   .   "" ,     ,   ,    ,     ,   ...
   - .  ,    ,  ,   " "    "" .  ,     ,   ,    .      " " : ,  (   - ),    ... 
 ,          ,      . 
     :  ......        ,     ...  ,      .  ,  ,     ""   - .      " ",     ,    . 
!       , ,   !   ,    .  ,  ... ,    ( )? 
   ,       -  ! 
  ? 
       ,   ,  .       .    ?  
,      ,         .     :     :Wink:

----------

*YUM*,    ,  ... ....   ""     .        ,     .  , ,   -   ,  ,      . 




> 70                   .


       .

,      -   ,      ,  .         )))
     ,    ,         ,       ,       () -      . , ,     ,     ,    .         ))) ,      .

       ,          ,        -.       " ",  ,  -     . 

  -   ,           ,            .         ,     "1+1",            =1.

----------


## YUM

> ...
>        ,          ,        -.       " ",  ,  -     . 
> 
>   -   ,           ,            .         ,     "1+1",            =1.


 :yes:  .

( )  ,  ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,   24    , 2  ,   (,  , ),      .   .    ,   -.


  -? :Big Grin:

----------


## Dinchik

> -?


   2 .-, 2  ,  3  ,  ,  ?   ,      . :Big Grin:

----------

> 2 .-, 2  ,  3  ,  ,  ?   ,      .


 -    ? :Lol:

----------


## YUM

> -    ?


-,     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -,


            !   :Frown:

----------


## YUM

> !


..   ,  ,   , 
    ,        ! -    -    " " . 
  ,    ... ,   ,  !  :Big Grin: 
׸     ""    ?      ,       ...   - ?   
  () ,  ,    -   ? !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dinchik

> !


..      ?   ,  ,   !

----------


## Dinchik

> ,      ...   - ?


    ,        ?  -   .  ,          ,   . :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ,        ?  -   .  ,          ,   .


,  , !      ,          : ,   -    ?   ,      ,  ...

----------


## Dinchik

> ,    ,  ...


     ,        ? , ..         .     .    ,   , ,   .  ..

----------


## Dinchik

> ,       :


, ?   ,        .    .   100 . :Smilie:    ,      ,   - .

----------


## YUM

> .    ,   , ,   .  ..


 ! (.)
    ,  ,      . ,      .  ,  -  -         ... ? 
,  . ,        . .   ,  -     .    ....  
     ,    ,  ,    .     ..
     ?  
, !  .    ,       .  ,  ,   .    ,   ,   ,  ...
     ""    ,  .    -    .    . 
     ,    ,   , ,   -   .  ׸   "" .      . 
 ,   ,      -   . 
     --   . ...  .   ,  - .   . . ...   ,    ,    ... . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dinchik

> . ...


      ?     ,       .

----------


## YUM

> ?     ,       .


 ,   . 
  ,          160 .       ,     ...
-,         ...

----------


## Dinchik

> -,        ...


  .

----------


## YUM

> , ?   ,        .    .   100 .   ,      ,   - .


 ,  ? 

  , 100     .   .   ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> .   ..


     ?  ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ?  ?


,      ,   ? 
! 
      ! 
   ...    .
  ,    !!!

----------

> ,     ,   ?


    ,

----------


## YUM

> ,


   , ?  :Wink:

----------

> , ?


 :Wow:   ,     ...

----------


## 1977

> ...


 ""   ?  :Wink:     -      !!!  :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


  . :Redface:

----------


## Dinchik

> .   ...


   .           100- , , .

----------


## YUM

> ""   ?     -      !!!






> .





> .           100- , , .


  -! 
 ! 
 ...    ,   " " :Big Grin: 
",   !" ()  :Mocking:

----------


## 1977

> 


 -   :Wink:  



> ",   !"


   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> !


! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> !


, ,  ,  , ,        ?

----------


## Dinchik

> , ,  ,  , ,


 ,     ,  ? :Wink:

----------

> ""   ?


*1977*,    ?    :yes:   , , , , , ,   ..,          :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


   - "-" 
   ,   .   .

----------


## YUM

> ,     ,  ?


(    )
-  -... ! () :Wink:

----------

> - "-"
>    ,   .   .


 :Scare: -

----------


## 1977

> -


  !     .    .   ...      ...

----------

> ...


  ,   -    :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> -


     ?  ?  :Wow:

----------

,     "  -  -..." :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> ,


,     :Wink:

----------

> ,


  YUM      :yes:

----------


## 1977

> YUM


  ?  :Wink:   , ,   !!!     , , ! ,   , ר -  ,      !!! ()  -  - !  :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,      !!! ()


! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dinchik

> !


 ?     ?     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


! :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> !


   ,   -    !     !

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,   -    !


,      ? *     *

----------


## Dinchik

> ,   -    !


,    ,    ,   ,    .

----------


## 1977

> ,      ?


     !            !!!!  :Wink:   , ,    ,      !!!

----------


## YUM

-,  - ,  " "     . 
   . ,  :   - !  
  "     "  , .....    - ! 
,  ,    .... 
 " " .  ( !  !!!) .
      (  "   ",          ).
 ,     "  "       -,         ... . 
    :      .      ...
 ,     (   ,   ) , ,  !       ! .
    ,   ..      ,   -       ! 






> ,    ,    ,   ,    .


! 
  ,  ,   ?  ()
    ,    "",    .
    ,  "". 
    :       ,    ? 
 ,    ,    ,        
,        ,   ...! .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,      ,   ...


......! *     ,         *

----------


## Dinchik

> ,         *


    .       .  (         ).    . -     . :Smilie: 
    , , ,    "  ?"  :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

> , , ,    "  ?"


 . . :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> . .


 
   ""    ,   ...
...     . ! ()
  - ,    ... -  ,  ,   ... ... . 
     ,  ,    ,   ,      ? 
,  ,  ,        -   ,    ! 
  ,          .   . 
  ""!!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Dinchik

> ""!!!!


    .   ?      .     ?   ,        . :Smilie:

----------


## gvinpin

,      "  "  "  "...   ,    ,      ?   ,      -     ( ,    ).     ,               -  , , .          " " (, ,  ),              .    ,       ,    ,      ,          .        ,     ,    ",    "   , ,         ,   .   ,       ,  -         .     ,  .  ,  ,        ,          ,    -         ,     .        ,  "        ".    -    " ",    . ,   ,   ,        - ,       ,    ,     .        ,     - ?         ?          ?     .. "  ",      ?           ? ,     ,             .      ( ),      ,         -           .  ,      "".

----------


## YUM

> ...     ( ),      ,        ...


...   ,   -  ,
  ,   ? 
   :
  ! 
!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


   ,  ..    :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,  ..


 . , ...
  ,  , ...  ,  ... ,  ...
 ,   :   , ,   ...  ..
  ... ,  ...,       
  ...
,  ,   ,  ,    ?  :Wink: 
   ,  - ,    ?

----------


## 1977

> ,  - ,    ?


     -     :Big Grin:   ,  ...  ...    ...  ?  :Wink:  (     :Big Grin: )



> ...


  ?   ...      :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> -      ,  ...  ...    ...  ?  (    )
> 
>   ?   ...


  ! 
""    ,  ,   ,    ...  .
 , ,  .
 .
  ?
.   ?
.  ,     ? 
... '     :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> ?


  :Wink: 




> ,


.   :Smilie:        ...  :Smilie:       -    ,   -  ,        ,  ...   ...   ,      :Smilie:  -       ,    ... ,          :Big Grin:  ...        :Smilie:

----------


## Dinchik

> -    ,   -  ,        ,  ...


 ,    ,  ,   ,   . .        , , ,         .       ,       . :Smilie: 



> ... ,


   .

----------


## 1977

> 


 ,  -     :Big Grin:       10 ,   ,          :Embarrassment:      ...  ... ...   ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,  -


    ,   - .

----------


## YUM

> ......


       :
  -  ' 
    ! 


    ...


  , .......

----------


## Dinchik

> -  '


,      -   .       ( ),       ,   .     ,     ,   .    -   . :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,      -   .       ( ),       ,   .     ,     ,   .    -   .


 ! 
 ! 
   ,    ? 
"..  ,  , 
  ,
   ,  
    ..."
-, !
   "",      . 
, , ! 
, . 
Ƹ ,    ...

----------


## Dinchik

> !
>  !


 ,  .    ,     .     .

----------


## YUM

> ,  .    ,     .     .


  - " " ? 
     ! 
  : , ! 
  :  , ! 
  :   ?   ! 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dinchik

> !


 55      ,      :Big Grin: 



> **


 :Wow:   ,     .    ..    ?

----------


## YUM

> 55      ,     
> 
>   ,     .    ..    ?


 - . ,      .
  ,  -  .   ,   ...... ....
 - ,  - !    !    !   - ! 
   - , :  !!! 
    , ... ...
- , !    ! 
   ,    .....
׸   ? 
!   ! 
,   . .
   .......
 , , ,     ,   
- . , !    ,    ? 
    . .
      ...
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Buhgalter1975

:Big Grin:

----------

> ,      -   .       ( ),       ,   .     ,     ,   .    -   .


   -  ?

----------


## Dinchik

> -  ?


      . :Smilie:

----------

> .


     !

----------


## minavi

> !


 ,     ,   ,  . :Smilie:

----------


## Dinchik

> !


  .

----------


## echinaceabel

> .


. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> !


    ?  :Wink:

----------


## Dinchik

> ?


     .       :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> .


... "   -    ..."  :Smilie:

----------


## DoradoS

:Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> .


 ...   ,   .
  , !       . 
, ,      ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dinchik

> .


   .        .   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> .   !


      ...      ,   



> 


  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> YUM  
>      .
>    .        .   !


..        ? 
    , ,   ?  :EEK!: 
, ,  ( )   10 ,    ,      ( ,  ,         ...),   ,    ...
    ,            .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 ,  -       23-  ,  , ,   ... :Big Grin:

----------

30 000,00 .,  ? :Smilie:

----------


## 1977

> 30 000,00


  :Wink:    .   .     (  ).

----------


## YUM

> 30 000,00 .,  ?


-...  :Big Grin:

----------

> -...


 :Rofl:

----------

> 


    ,      ,, ,         ..    30  .. :Smilie:

----------

> ,      ,, ,         ..    30  ..


  :Big Grin:

----------

** ,    30?  :Wow:        ..

----------

> ** ,    30?        ..


  :Big Grin:                ,

----------


## gnews

> 


 ,    ,     )))))

----------

> 


   , ,,     ,     ..  :Smilie:

----------

> , ,,     ,     ..


  ?? :Big Grin:

----------

** ,       ..   ..

----------

** ,       ?  :Wink:

----------

> ** ,       ?


 :Wow:

----------

** ,      ..  ..

----------

> ** ,      ..  ..


          .       ?

----------

** ,     ?       ..        :Big Grin:

----------

> ** ,     ?       ..


 ?? :Big Grin:     23                                 10 .          .       .      ! :Big Grin:   )).    :Gentelmen:

----------

:Stick Out Tongue:     ..

----------

> ..


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

** ,       ..    :Wink:

----------

> ** ,       ..


     ,   -     .      ? :Redface:

----------

** ,    ?  :Wow:

----------


## gnews

[quote=" ;54249256"]     :Stick Out Tongue: /quote]
   "". . :yes: 



> 


    ?)))))))

----------


## YUM

[QUOTE=gnews  ;54249286]


> /quote]
>    "". .
> 
>     ?)))))))


    !   !!! :Stick Out Tongue: 




> ,    ?


, ,        ?         ,  -.
   - , ....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*YUM*,    ** , ?  :Wow:      ..

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,    ** , ?      ..


Ш!!!!     ! 
           (   ?)
 ,           .
    - !            ! 
,  ,   ,     .
         ? 
,           .   ,   ...
  :    ?  :Wink: 
  "  "   :   ,  !           .
, ,      ...,       :    ,     .
  ,         .
 :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> .


    !  :Big Grin:  ,   ,  !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> !  ,   ,  !



,   -  i?     ,        .
-,          , ,   .   .
"" ,          (1962-63 !!!       ,     )   . ,       -  ,  ""  -     .
 - !   ,  i .
        -    ?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
: ! ,  ,            "" ?

----------


## gnews

> !!!


 ,     . ))))))

----------

> *YUM*,    ** , ?      ..


,        :Gentelmen:

----------

> ,         .


 -   ? .

----------

** ,      .. ...

----------


## YUM

> -   ? .


 . "!"  :Biggrin:

----------


## YUM

> ** ,      .. ...


    ? :Wink:

----------

> -   ? .


  :Smilie:       - :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ** ,      .. ...


  ? :Wow:     ,       :Wink: ,                 ??   , ??? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> ?    ,      ,                 ??   , ???


-!     ? 
,   ,   - . , ,  ,  -   . 
 . , ,        .
 -   ,    ! 
.   ,  ,  ,   5        . ! 
   10       ,  , , .    ,  ,  -    ! 
     ,    . . , -   .   . 
     ,    !     ,           ,  ...
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -!     ? 
> ,   ,   - . , ,  ,  -   . 
>  . , ,        .
>  -   ,    ! 
> .   ,  ,  ,   5        . ! 
>    10       ,  , , .    ,  ,  -    ! 
>      ,    . . , -   .   . 
>      ,    !     ,           ,  ...


  :Wow:            ..   ? :Wink:  ,   ,            ..      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gnews

> 


    )))))

----------


## 1977

> 


!!!  :Wink:  



> ,  ,           "" ?


,   "  ..."  :Wink: 



> , ???


...  :Redface: 



> .


   !  :Wink:

----------


## 1977

)))

----------

> 


      ?      ?

----------


## 1977

> ?


  ? ?  :Wink:

----------

*1977*, ..  ,    ..  ..       .. :Wink:

----------

> ?      ?


   ....           :Smilie:

----------

** , ..   ..  .. :yes:

----------

> ** , ..   ..  ..


 :Playboy:       ..

----------


## 1977

> ..


 -   !  :Wink:       - !  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> -   !       - !


, ...- .   - !  :yes:

----------

> ,     30         ,          , ,      .       ?


,     :yes: 
   , ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,    
>    , ,


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dinchik

> 


  .         ,       .      ? - .    , .

----------


## osfo

,       ?         ?   ,    ,  ,  -  ?

----------


## Dinchik

> ,       ?         ?   ,    ,  ,  -  ?


    . ,   ,   ,   (    ),     . ,  ,    ,    .      ,      ?    . ,     ,   ,    (    , , ,      ,      -  .      ).    , ,   ,   -   .    ,   -  -   .    ,   -     ,   -  .    ,   .

----------


## 66

> ,       ?         ?   ,    ,  ,  -  ?


 , " " ,       .        .      ,       ,    ,  .
    " "  , ,         ,  /.   .

----------


## osfo

> . ,   ,   ,   (    ),     . ,  ,    ,    .      ,      ?    . ,     ,   ,    (    , , ,      ,      -  .      ).    , ,   ,   -   .    ,   -  -   .    ,   -     ,   -  .    ,   .


  ,     .

----------

> .         ,       .      ? - .    , .


  :Stop:   :Frown:   :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> 


 :Wow:     ?  :Wow: 




> 


  ,   ,     ().

----------

[QUOTE=1977;54256737] :Wow:     ?  :Wow: 

 :yes:                    ,       :Redface:   :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> ,


 ,         ...  ...  :Wink:  , ,     ,  -        ,   ... !!!  :Wink:

----------

** ,                     ,     :Wink:

----------

> ,         ...  ...  , ,     ,  -        ,   ... !!!


    ! :Stick Out Tongue:     ,            :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1977

> ,


 :Wow:

----------

> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,   ,     ().


 , ,  ,  ,    -     .   .        ,    .



> ,                     ,





> 


    ?   ,   -      .   ,   .   ,   . :Big Grin:   ,       ,    ,    .

----------


## 1977

> 


    !  :Wink:  



> ,    -


     . - ...  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ... , ,  ,  ,    -     .   .        ,    ...


--  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dinchik

> !


    :   ?  :Big Grin: 



> --


    ,  ,    ,       ,       .     ? :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> ?


   -    "  "... 



> ,


     ,  ,    ,      .    -    ,   .

----------


## Dinchik

> -    "  "...


  "  " -  .      , "    ,   ",   ,    .   ,          .    ,   ,  .      ,       :Big Grin: .



> ,  ,    ,      .


   ?  ,     ,   -  .  ,        ,   -  -  ,     ,   . :Frown:

----------

[QUOTE=Dinchik;54257336] , ,  ,  ,    -     .   .        ,    .

 :Big Grin:                      ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dinchik

> 


 ? 
 ,   ,   ,   ,      .      , .   ,      . ,      .      .    ,   .     .   ,      .  -   ,    ,    .  -, ,   ( -   ),       . ,   "   "      : ",    ,  - .  ?"

----------

> ? 
>  ,   ,   ,   ,      .      , .   ,      . ,      .      .    ,   .     .   ,      .  -   ,    ,    .  -, ,   ( -   ),       . ,   "   "      : ",    ,  - .  ?"


  :Stick Out Tongue:                    ?!              !

----------


## Dinchik

> ?!              !


      ?
   ,        .  ,    ,       ,       -  .     ,  ,    .   .

----------

> ?
>    ,        .  ,    ,       ,       -  .     ,  ,    .   .


  :Big Grin:     !     .   ? :Hmm:  ,  ,   ,    .. :yes:

----------


## minavi

** ,   :     1990?

----------

> ** ,   :     1990?


1982)

----------


## osfo

> ?!              !


    ,          ..

----------


## Dinchik

> 


, , .



> !     .


! 



> ,  ,   ,    ..


,  ,       ,  ,     ,   ,  ,   ,        .      .        .

----------


## 1977

> - .  ?


     ...

----------


## minavi

> ,          ..


,    - !  :yes:

----------


## minavi

> 1982)


,       ,  -  8  .

----------


## 1977

> ,    - !


 :Big Grin:  ,    ,        :Wink:   ,    "   "!,   ,    !

----------


## minavi

> ,    "   "!,   ,    !


 .   -   ,   !

----------


## minavi

> ,    ,


  -   .     .         .      -  .  -    ,   - ,      ...  -  ,    . :Smilie:

----------


## 1977

> -   ,   !


!  :Wink:    ,   ,    ...  8                ... .       ,  ... ,   ,  .

----------


## osfo

> ,    - !


   ..  ...   ..

----------


## minavi

> .       ,  ...


"      ,     -." .

,  ,   -  . ,       ,       .

----------


## Dinchik

> .       ,  ...


     .       ,  . ,   .    ,    .        .     ,    .    ,  ,      ,      .        , ?

----------


## -

,     http://medportal.ru/budzdorova/fact/1242/

----------


## YUM

> 


 ,  ...  :Hmm:

----------

> ,     http://medportal.ru/budzdorova/fact/1242/


  :Kiss:  ,   ! :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> ,   !


, ...!   ,   ,       .
!     - ! 
 ,  ,  -   ...  ,           ,    ! 
(,       )
  ,       ,       "!  "  " "... :Big Grin:

----------

> , ...!   ,   ,       .
> !     - ! 
>  ,  ,  -   ...  ,           ,    ! 
> (,       )
>   ,       ,       "!  "  " "...


    ! :Kiss:  :Grenade:

----------


## YUM

> !


   "-" :Wink: 
 . , !    ...  - , ..      :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> "-"
>  . , !    ...  - , ..


  :Hmm:   :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> 





> ,


      . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .


   ,     ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

-,   :     :Smilie:  = ",    "  :Smilie:  , ,  ,  ,     -   :Smilie:  ...,  ,    :Smilie:

----------

> -,   :     = ",    "  , ,  ,  ,     -   ...,  ,


  :Kiss:

----------


## YUM

> 


() 
- , ""   "" ...,     ! :yes: 
 ,   .   ... :Hmm:  ,  "". 
, .  , ,  ,     ,          .
 :yes: 
...-      ...

----------


## -

:Smilie: ))

----------


## -

:Smilie: ))

 ....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECGs6QIXURA

----------

> ))
> 
>  ....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECGs6QIXURA


 :Wow:

----------


## -

:Frown:  ..              :Smilie:

----------


## Cvetta

-   .) , .  , , .   .

----------

> -   .) , .  , , .   .


 ,      :Redface:

----------


## Dinchik

> 





> ..,  ,





> 


...   . -          ,     . :Big Grin:

----------


## Dinchik

> 





> ..


 .   ,   .     ,   .




> ,


   ?

----------


## gnews

> ,


- ))))))))))))

----------


## YUM

> - ))))))))))))


  - ,  - ... :Stick Out Tongue: 
( ,     -..-?)

----------


## -

"  "     :Smilie: )))

----------


## gnews

> ..-


  -  . )))

----------


## YUM

> -  . )))


    ""  ? ,  -....
, ,   ,   - ...

----------


## gnews

> 


,  -  



> -..-


 :Mocking: 




> ""  ? ,  -...


, ,    -.

----------


## 1977

> ?


   ,      .  :Wow:

----------


## 1977

> 


-... , , - -    ...  :Wink:    " ", ?  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ...,  - ..


...        , , ,   ,      .
    :    ?     . ,     "    "..
,    ""        ....(, ! :Frown:  )

----------

> -... , , - -    ...    " ", ?


    ! :Redface:

----------

> -... , , - -    ...    " ", ?


  :Redface:

----------


## -

: "      .       "

----------

> : "      .       "


    ! :Love:   :Redface:

----------


## -

:Wow:

----------

> 


     ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

,      :Smilie:  :  ,    ,       ,   -         :Smilie:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,     :  ,    ,       ,   -


   ! ,  -  ! :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ! ,  -  !


( ) 
-    !       .   ,  -  .
            ...    -..
(  : -! ) 
-   ? ,   !     ...,   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,      :  ,    ,       ,   -


.. :Hmm:         ! :Gentelmen:

----------


## gnews

> 


  ? :Wow:

----------

> ?


  :Cool:

----------

> ?


  :Redface:

----------


## YUM

> 


 ,   ...      ,   5     .
  ...,      . " "    " ".       .
      (), !  :Frown: 
 ,   , ...  " " .

----------


## gnews

> 


 :Hmm: 
** ,     ? ))

----------


## -

,  , ",  "  :Smilie:

----------


## -

> ..        !


,  , ",  "  :Smilie:

----------


## -

-  -    :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> -  -


   ! 
 - , ""     !
-,         ...

----------

> -  -


 -     :Stick Out Tongue:      -      ..

----------


## -

> ! 
>  - , ""     !
> -,         ...


 ()  http://fms-reg.ru/....

----------


## -

> -         -      ..


,  ,      -   .

----------


## Dinchik

> -  -


     !     . :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> !     .



          :     .     ,    ,   ,   .    ,    .   200 000.  ,  , , .     ...

 ,  ,   150    :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> ..   ,    .   200 000.  ,  , , .     ...
> 
>  ,  ,   150


      !
,  !      .   - !

----------


## Dinchik

> 200 000.  ,  , , .     ...


    200 000 ?    ? :-)

----------


## -

> 200 000 ?    ? :-)


,     :Smilie: 

 ,   :Smilie: )

----------

> !     .


  !!!!!!!!! :Abuse:   :Redface:

----------

> ,    
> 
>  ,  )


          ?   200 000   ? :Smilie:

----------


## gnews

> 


 



> 200 000

----------

> 


  :Smilie:  200 000    ?

----------


## gnews

,   ? 
?   , ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

> !!!!!!!!!


   ,       :Smilie:  =    )))
   "  "   :Smilie:

----------

> ,   ? 
> ?   ,


         50 000   :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> 200 000    ?


  :Smilie:

----------

> 


  :Gentelmen:

----------


## -

> 50 000


 ,      ?  :Smilie: 

- ...---....""?  :Smilie:

----------


## -

> 



  ... ...  - ? ))

----------

> ,      ? 
> 
> - ...---....""?


   !! ,  !        :Redface:

----------

> ... ...  - ? ))


      ? :Love:

----------


## -

> ?


   ( )),   .  50   :Smilie:   ......

----------

> ( )),   .  50    ......


       ?

----------


## -

> ?


,        ,      :Smilie:

----------


## gnews

-. ,   , ,  



> 





> 


 forever :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,        ,


  :Wink:

----------


## -

> 


  ,      :Smilie:

----------

> ,


  :Playboy:

----------


## -

? : :Mocking:

----------

> ? :


     ,                200 000

----------


## -

:  30   , ,   " ",   , ..    ,         :Big Grin:

----------

> :  30   , ,   " ",   , ..    ,


    )))               :Big Grin:

----------


## -

> ,                200 000


  :     ,  ""   ""    :Smilie:

----------

> :     ,  ""   ""


  :Redface:

----------

> :     ,  ""   ""


         ? :Redface:

----------


## -

> )))


  :    ,   -,   ,       ,    ....,      :    2 .,    ,  ......       :Smilie: ....  ,    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## -

> ?


,    (    )  :yes:

----------

> ,    (    )


  :Big Grin:   :Biggrin:

----------

> ,    (    )


     200 000  :Wink:

----------


## 1977

> 200 000


     - "   ?"  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> - "   ?"


,       !  -   ..   ,   .
,  ..      ! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## -

(  ),        : "       ,             ..." :Glasses:

----------


## 1977

> 


  -   !  :Wink: 




> 


 ?  :Wow:     !   !  :Wink:   !  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> (  ),        : "       ,             ..."


,       ! 
     ! 
 :yes:

----------


## 1977

> ! 
>      !


 ,  ?  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> ,  ?


    ...     :Wink:

----------

> (  ),        : "       ,             ..."


  :Gentelmen:          !

----------

> (  ),        : "       ,             ..."


      ? :Hi:

----------


## 1977

> ?


 , !       10 !  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> , !       10 !


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 1977

> 


 :Wow:  ...........................................................................

----------

> ...........................................................................


  :Playboy:

----------


## 1977

> 


!!!     !  :Wink:

----------


## 1977

:Big Grin:

----------

> 


 :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> 


!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> !


  :Big Grin:

----------

,          ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## -

.. "   - ,    - "  :Smilie:

----------

> .. "   - ,    - "


  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

-,    :Smilie:

----------

> -,


  :Hmm:

----------


## -

.... :Smile:

----------

> ....


     ))

----------


## -

:       ?

----------

> :       ?


  ?

----------


## -

?

----------

> ?


,        ..

----------


## 1977

> 


  :Wink:  "..."  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> 


   - ?  :Wink: 




> :       ?


      ()?   ,    :Smilie:

----------


## minavi

> ,        ..


      .        ,        .                 .

----------


## -

,  , ,    ,    3 ,     " " (  )):   ....

 :     ..     () .          .
   ,   ,     ,      .  53   ,  ,   ,      ,              ,   ,   .
,    ,       ,    ,     .

----------

> .        ,        .                 .

----------


## minavi

> 


     ,    .           .         .

----------

> ,    .           .         .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> ,


    ,    ,    ,              ..  ....     (   ,  ,  ).          ,       ,      ,              ,   ,   ...

----------

> ,    ,    ,              ..  ....     (   ,  ,  ).          ,       ,      ,              ,   ,   ...


     ?       ?

----------


## -

> ,    ,    ,              ..  ....     (   ,  ,  ).          ,       ,      ,              ,   ,   ...


 ,      , ,    : "     "  ( ) "   " (   ..), ..     ......    ,   ....     ""   ,         ,  .....

----------


## -

-  ,   ....

----------

> -  ,   ....


      ?              ?

----------


## -

1977  = "...     ,              ,   ,   ..." =     :Smilie:

----------


## minavi

> ,    ,    ,              ..  ...


,     ,  .             .   : ",   ".       ,      .        .   ,         .      . :Wink:         .     -      .       . ,      .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dinchik

> ,  , ,    ,    3 ,     " " (  )):   ....


  -      ,       .  ,   .     ,    .    "". ,              .  -      ,        .       . ,            .   ?               .   -       . 



> ,      , ,    : "     "


   ,    ,     .        ,    ,     ?         ,      .     ,        : " ,      ,     ?"    ,     .



> -  ,   ....


   ?  ,  ? 



> ?


.     ,



> ,          ,


   .

----------

> -      ,       .  ,   .     ,    .    "". ,              .  -      ,        .       . ,            .   ?               .   -       . 
> 
>    ,    ,     .        ,    ,     ?         ,      .     ,        : " ,      ,     ?"    ,     .
> 
>    ?  ,  ? 
> 
> .     ,
> 
>    .


       ?

----------


## -

[QUOTE=Dinchik;54323318]  -      ,       .  ,   .     ,    .    "". ,              .  -      ,        .       . ,            .   ?               .   -       . 

   ,    ,     .        ,    ,     ?         ,      .     ,        : " ,      ,     ?"    ,     .

-:  ,     ; -:      - , "   ",    "  :Smilie:  .....      :Smilie:  ..... , ,     ,    "".....  :        ,      "" ,         "" ....  

   ?  ,  ? 

,   ,    :Smilie:

----------


## -

,      ....

----------


## YUM

> ,      ....


, ,    ?  :EEK!:

----------


## -

:Embarrassment:  , ...

----------

> , ...


, , ?

----------


## -

:Wow:        =   :yes:

----------

> =


,     ....
   ,    .....  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

, ,   ,..... , ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## gnews

> ,


.  :    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dinchik

> -:  ,     ;


  ,   ,        -    .



> .....


     .        .   ,         .                  . ,       .



> - , "   ",    "


      ,     .



> , ,     ,    ""


  ,        .



> "" ,         "" ....


 ,     ,   .             .           ,       ,       .    ? ,       ?      . 



> ,   ,


   .  ,   .

----------


## Dinchik

> 


  . :Big Grin:

----------


## Dinchik

> ?


 .   ,  ,    .     ,    .

----------


## -

> -    .


      " "....   ....




> .


,    ""           (   ))  :     .......




> ,     .
>    -  
>  , ,     ,    ""
>   ,        .


  ,    :Smilie:  , ..        ....    .....     ,  , . .....




> 


  ,            / ....

----------

> .


     ...  :Biggrin:

----------


## 1977

> ?


 ,    :Wink:      ?   ?




> 


 ,       ,       (    ),            ,   , ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Dinchik

> ..        ....


   .     -  .      .           .



> .....     ,  , . .....


   .?



> / ....


    .       .     .          .

----------


## 1977

> .


 ,    ,   -   , ,      ,    ...          ,    .    ,    40,       ,     ,     -    ...

----------

,      ,   -         ,          ... :Big Grin:

----------


## gnews

> -


. 




> .  .

----------


## -

> .     -  .      .


  :  , ,      (  ,     ,     ""  ))           ,       ...





> .?


,   - (  ,  )     "16    "





> .          .


       (  ),    ...

----------

> .


  :Girl Cray:

----------


## minavi

> ,      ,    ...


   .        .      .

----------


## gnews

> 


 :Negative: 
    ,    .

----------


## minavi

> 


,        .  :Smilie:  
      ,      .

----------


## gnews

> 


 ,     ,     ? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## minavi

> ,     ,    ?


,    -  !  :Wink:

----------

> ,     ,     ?


  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,    -  !


  :Redface:

----------


## gnews

> 


.

----------


## minavi

> 


,   !      - ,      ,   ,      .       ,    .    !

----------

> ,   !      - ,      ,   ,      .       ,    .    !


  :Smilie:          ?

----------


## gnews

> ?





> .  .


      ? ,  -   ?))

----------

> ? ,  -   ?))


     ? :Redface:

----------

> ?


 :Biggrin:

----------


## gnews

> 


 .

----------


## YUM

> ...-         ..


  .
!  :Mocking: 
    -   ,   -.
  , ,   ! 
! 
   .  - .
()
- ,       ,      ,   . 
   .      -!   ,   , ! 
 ,  -  ...    .
( )
-     -? 
. 
  ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
 ? 
  .  ...
 :Wink:

----------

[QUOTE=gnews  ;54323770] .[/QUOTE

 :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> gnews  
> 
> 
>  .


,   , ...
.       .     :Big Grin:

----------

> ,   , ...
> .       .


  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> 


 .
   ,       ?  :War:

----------


## minavi

> .


,    ,        ?
,     . ,    ?

----------


## gnews

> ,     . ,    ?


   ))

----------


## YUM

> ,    ,        ?
> ,     . ,    ?


 !      .     -( , ...)
     -!        .    ,    .

----------


## minavi

> .


,   , , .         .  ,     ,    .

----------


## YUM

> ,   , , .         .  ,     ,    .


  .  - .            .
  - ....  ,  "-"        .
      .   "" -  .        , 
 .
  - ...
,   .     ? !   . 
 ,   ...    ... ....?
  - .  :Big Grin:

----------


## gnews

> .


.     .)

----------


## YUM

> .     .)


!    !!!    ,      ...
,       ? 
 ?    ,   -    ...  - .. :yes:

----------


## gnews

> ,


   -,    .  :yes: 




> ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## minavi

> 


 :yes:       -  .

----------

> !    !!!    ,      ...
> ,       ? 
>  ?    ,   -    ...  - ..


  )             ? :Gentelmen:

----------


## YUM

> -  .


    ?  :EEK!: 
 , ,          ...

..

----------


## gnews

> 


  :yes:

----------


## minavi

> ?


     ,  ,       .  :Big Grin:   ,    -. 




> , ,         ...


  :yes:

----------

> 


 ?

----------


## minavi

> ?


 ,         ,         . ,     ?    ?  :Wow:

----------

> ,         ,         . ,     ?    ?


   !!            :yes:   :yes:

----------


## minavi

> 


   ,   !
   -  : " ,   -!"

----------


## Dinchik

> ...


   ?



> ,   - (  ,  )     "16    "


    . :Big Grin: 



> ,


      .     .



> (  ),    ...


        ,     ,    . 



> 


    ? ? :Big Grin:  



> .


 . 



> 


.     .

----------


## 1977

> 


 :Big Grin:    ?  :Wink:    ,   !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> 


 :Stick Out Tongue: 
         .
,  .  - ...
***
      "",        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> !!


 !  :yes:

----------

> ?    ,   !


   !          :Frown:

----------


## 1977

> 


    , ?  :Wink:  



> !


,   !

----------

> !


                 25000,00 !!! :Wow:

----------


## minavi

> 


 -   !   ,       !
    :      ,       .     - (       ).    ,    ,      .
     .  :Wink:

----------

> -   !   ,       !
>     :      ,       .     - (       ).    ,    ,      .
>      .


   ?

----------


## minavi

> ?


 ,    .  :Wink: 
    .    ,   ,      .   ,       .    - ,  !

----------


## 1977

> ,


, ,    !    !  :Big Grin:        !  :Big Grin:

----------


## minavi

> , ,   !    !


  ,     ,   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dinchik

> 25000,00 !!!


.    !

----------


## -

,    :     ,   " " (   ))  ,      ,  ....

----------


## YUM

> ,    :     ,   " " (   ))  ,      ,  ....


(   )
-  .  "".     - ,  ,  ? 
, ,    .
 ?
    ? :Wow: 
 -,  .   - !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1977

> ?


   ...................  :Stick Out Tongue:     -   **   :Big Grin:

----------


## -

:Smilie:  http://rutube.ru/video/492b76a22092f...22b4228df78f7/

----------


## YUM

> ...................     -   **


,    ? 
. - ,    ,  ...  !  :Big Grin: 
, ,   - ? 
 ,     ,  , , ...   .

----------


## 1977

> ,


,      ?  :Wink:

----------


## gnews

> - ?


  :yes: 
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

> 


 ,  ? 
     .
 . 
 ... 
 .
     ...
 ,     !
  , ( !)
  !
 :Stick Out Tongue: 
-,  ,   - !
,      .  - ! 
   - ? 
   ,   
 .
, !   -  !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## gnews

> .
>  .
>  ...
>  .
>      ...
>  ,     !
>   , ( !)
>   !


  , - 
   (   )
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> !!!


 :Wow: 




> !


 :Redface:   12      !  :Redface:

----------

